# The REAL homosexual Agenda...



## 007 (Feb 17, 2005)

*The Real Homosexual Agenda   ​ *

Clearly not everyone in the homosexual movement is an extremist. Many are solid, law-abiding citizens who make important daily contributions to our society and do not believe in confrontation or hard-line rhetoric. However, many militant homosexuals and their supporters have different beliefs. They have adopted the following tactics with the goal of pushing their agenda on society:

*eliminating free speech by harassing and attempting to silence anyone who disagrees with them;

*preying on children by indoctrinating and recruiting them into their lifestyle;

*imposing their beliefs on others through activist judges and lawmakers requiring that everyone actively promote homosexuality in every institution (schools, workplace, churches, etc.);

*destroying marriage and undermining the traditional family in order to annihilate any moral standard of behavior;

*intolerance toward anyone who does not willingly submit to their agenda;

*fighting for a discriminatory and unconstitutional double standard of justice by demanding that crimes against homosexuals be punished more severely than the same crimes against heterosexuals through 'hate crimes' legislation;
and 

*deceptively portraying homosexuality as a harmless and victimless behavior.

The homosexual movement has instituted a well-coordinated, well-financed, wide-ranging, intensive effort to infiltrate and influence organizations and society at large in order to spread misinformation with the goal of recruiting children.

Children are the prize to the winners of the cultural war. Those who control what young people are taught and what they experience will determine the future course for our nation. The predominant value system of an entire culture can be overhauled by those with unlimited access to children. Homosexual activists understand very clearly how important children are to their cause. 

Several very interesting special reports on the homosexual movement - information not disseminated by the mainstream media - are available free of charge. There are also excellent organizations which provide information about the homosexual movement, how it affects you, what what you can do about it, which companies push the homosexual agenda and how those who desire to come out of that lifestyle can be helped. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*"Tolerance" is the buzzword and central theme for the homosexual movement. However, few people understand what they really mean by "tolerance" and how they have twisted its meaning to support their agenda. As a result, most do not recognize the threat it poses to us, our children and our freedoms.

"Tolerance" means simply to recognize and respect other's beliefs and practices without necessarily agreeing or sympathizing with them. However, when many homosexuals use "tolerance," they mean going far beyond respecting their rights; they also demand approval, praise and endorsement of their beliefs, values and lifestyle. What other group in this country could demand that? Their attitude and demands are neither fair, right nor constitutional.

Our children are being bombarded in school with the homosexual version of "tolerance." In other words, all beliefs are equal, all values are equal, all lifestyles are equal and all truth is equal. This is the basis upon which our children are being indoctrinated by the propaganda that their beliefs and values which they learned in their home are no different from those of a homosexual, or a pornographer, or someone involved in adultery or fornication, etc. Children are being taught that all truth is relative to the individual. Knowing right from wrong doesn't matter. To say something is right or wrong is not being tolerant. This is today's "tolerance" pushed by homosexual activists.

It is clear that the distorted definition of "tolerance" has many dangerous implications, and unless society stands up for what is right, we will increasingly find ourselves with fewer and fewer freedoms. First, if our young people are confused about truth and believe the definition of "tolerance" they are being subjected to, they will not be able to determine right from wrong. In fact, in a national study among youth, it was discovered that children who do not accept an objective standard of truth become: 36% more likely to lie to you as a parent, 48% more likely to cheat on an exam, 2 times more likely to physically hurt someone, 2 times for likely to watch a pornographic film, 3 times more likely to use illegal drugs and 6 times more likely to attempt suicide. It is clear that how our youth think about truth has a definite effect on their behavior and the choices they make. 

Second, our freedom of speech is being taken away little by little every day. We see that happening throughout society. If anyone exercises their Constitutional right of free speech and disagrees with the homosexual agenda, they are met with intolerant hatred, shouted down and called names. Homosexuals attempt to justify their actions by claiming any view different than theirs is 'intolerant' (using their definition) and should therefore be repressed. 

Third, with the twisted version of "tolerance" comes a double standard. A few years ago, an "art" show displayed a crucifix, a Christian symbol, suspended in a jar of urine. While it enraged people of faith, it was supported by the homosexual community and others as "art." However, why is it that displaying a homosexual symbol in a jar of urine would be considered a hate crime? Using the same criteria they use on others, then a crucifix in a jar of urine would also be intolerant and a hate crime. 

The danger and hypocrisy of this distorted version of "tolerance" are clear. What they call "tolerance" is really persecution of anyone who disagrees with them. Our society is based on the free exchange of ideas and if any group is successful at taking that away and silencing the opposition, then we are all less free. What they are doing to others is exactly what they claim others are doing to them! (Josh McDowell Ministry)*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The homosexual lifestyle is extremely unhealthy. First, the standards of behavior among homosexuals are far different than in the heterosexual community in terms of the depravity that is accepted and even expected. Second, the chance of contracting AIDS is significantly higher as well.

A habit or behavior is deemed unhealthy if it has been proven to have debilitating results. Smoking, drugs, alcohol abuse, overeating and other behaviors all fall into this category. But research has shown that homosexual behavior has the same results: nationally, less than 2% of practicing homosexuals live to age 65. Homosexuality deprives men and women of happiness (ask those who have walked away from that lifestyle) and lends itself to the spread of sexually transmitted diseases like AIDS, etc. 

If the tobacco companies tried to get on a school campus to convince children to smoke, they would never be allowed. If the breweries shoed up and tried to convince under-age children to start drinking, parents would be up in arms. If health classes started teaching kids to overeat, or shop classes started teaching students how to build bombs, society would be outraged.

Yet pro-homosexual groups are encouraged to come to schools and teach young children how nice and normal homosexuality is. Today children are actually being indoctrinated about the benefits of homosexuality, in spite of the fact is has been proven to be an unhealthy lifestyle. (Center for Reclaimimg America) 

In October 1999 the Associated Press reported that "Something so unspeakable is said to have taken place in Apartment 1207 that half the neighbors have moved out." What happened in Apartment 1207 that was so horrific? According to police, two homosexual men gagged 13 year-old Jesse Dirkhising, strapped him face down on a mattress and, while one watched, the other brutally murdered the boy by repeatedly raping him until he died. So why did the Associated Press wait several weeks before running the story, fail to mention that the two men were homosexuals, and then release the story only in local areas? Why didn't the major news networks make that their lead story and follow it through to see whether the two men are convicted? 

The media yawned and looked the other way when Jesse was murdered. Compare that with the murder of homosexual Matthew Shepard that received front-page coverage for months and well over a thousand articles nationwide. Is the rape and brutal murder of a thirteen year old boy by homosexuals any less tragic? Apparently the major print and TV news organizations think so. Once again the pro-homosexual double standard is clear. This is the climate that "hate crime" legislation fosters. (Center for Reclaiming America) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Gay, Lesbian, Straight Education Network (GLSEN) had their annual conference in Atlanta. Their goal: train the principals, bypass the Bible, and control curriculum. According to the Concerned Women for America, G.L.S.E.N. is targeting Southern schools in particular. And this conference will address that with a host of workshops. Some of those offered include: "How To Train Your School Principals," "Deflecting Bible Bullets," and "Integrating Lesbian and Gay Students Into Literature Curriculum." These are their goals, and their target group starts with kindergarten. (Center for Reclaiming America)
 "Hate crimes" legislation is dangerous to us all for two reasons. First, it allows greater punishment for those who think bad thoughts while committing a crime than those who don't. It gives the thought police the power to punish people based on what they're thinking, which is a policy prevalent in communist countries. Criminals should be punished for their actions, not their thoughts. If we start down that road, where do we stop? Who knows, what you're thinking right now might even be a crime! Second, it assigns greater penalties to those who commit crimes against homosexuals than those who commit crimes against heterosexuals. Not only is that un-American, it is blatantly discriminatory and unconstitutional as well because homosexuals are given greater protection under the law than anyone else. Crimes against homosexuals are just as serious as crimes against heterosexuals, and in either case perpetrators should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law, but the fundamental principal in America is "equal protection under the law" as stated in the Constitution, instituted to protect all citizens equally against injustice. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

One of the demands of homosexuals is protected class status as a 'minority.' Although they want special protection and special rights, being homosexual isn't the same as being an ethnic minority. We choose our sexual behaviors, not our skin color. Find out why homosexuals are not a minority, but a powerful special interest group. In truth, to equate gays with any true ethnic group is a travesty of logic. Homosexuality can only be equated and compared with other sexual behaviors or fantasies, legal and illegal, like heterosexuality, sadomasochism, bestiality, necrophilia, rape and pedophilia. Why homosexual behavior should merit special treatment is a question gay extremists are hard-pressed to answer logically. 

In addition, homosexuals make the claim that as an entire class they are seriously "oppressed." However, that conclusion cannot stand when seen in light of marketing studies done by gays themselves that show them to be enormously advantaged relative to the general population, and even more so when compared to truly disadvantaged minorities.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The homosexual agenda is not an impersonal force. It touches and destroys the lives of real people everyday, like Karen. Her husband announced one day that he was leaving her and their two boys pursue a new "lifestyle" as a "transgendered" female. Today, her ex-husband is living as a woman with a transgendered male and is suing Karen for the custody of their children. Her life has been ruined financially and emotionally. She lost a husband and their children lost a father. She has been threatened with fines and jail, but she is not giving up the fight to save her children from the poison of the homosexual agenda. (Alliance Defense Fund newsletter) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In 1999, the American Psychological Association (APA) published a report on child sex abuse saying that sexual relations between children and adults are "less harmful than believed" and might actually "be positive for willing children." How could trained psychologists, let alone anyone in their right mind, suggest that sex between adults and children could be positive for the children? Luckily there was a huge uproar throughout society about this absurd conclusion. As a result the APA backed down and acknowledged that there was a serious problem with the study and that they should have been more careful in publishing the report in the first place. See, you can make a difference! (Family Research Council letter)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Its Elementary" is a pro-homosexual propaganda documentary aimed at children in grade school. The video conveys the message that homosexuality is good and those that disagree are bad. This is the Joe Camel of the homosexual movement. Only unlike Joe Camel that targets teens, this video targets children as young as five or six years old. And unlike cigarettes, there are no warning labels. The 78-minute lesbian-produced documentary shows teachers introducing pupils to homosexuality and urging its acceptance by manipulation, indoctrination, use of trusted authority figures, and peer pressure.

Its Elementary is not about simply teaching "tolerance." Indeed, the president of the National Education Association has declared this himself: "Im not talking about tolerance," says Bob Chase in support of the program. "Im talking about acceptance." This deceptive program has already made astonishing inroads into Americas educational, political, and media worlds. The films producers have bragged about the wide distribution of the film through "an extremely effective grassroots distribution campaign." According to the producers, Its Elementary has been shown to state legislators, all grade levels of school teachers and counselors, statewide "school safety" conferences, regional school health provider meetings, PTAs, faculty in over 200 school districts, students from high school through graduate study levels, school administrators, nearly 500 college-level teacher training programs, and many more. 

Its Elementary includes scenes from a Cambridge schools "Gay and Lesbian Day" assembly in which teachers profess their homosexuality in front of the students. At another school, a lesbian and a male homosexual visit a social studies class to talk about homosexuality  and, according to the principal, "to be role models for gay students." Such teaching, says the principal, "should be mandatory." 

According to Family Research Councils website, "teacher after teacher in the film present homosexuality as normal and resistance to the lifestyle as bigotry  to children as young as first grade." Lies about the biblical view of homosexuality appear to be part of the fabric of this film. There is no balance of any other views offered anywhere in the film. 

Some quotes from the video: Debra Chasnoff has this to say about her video, "What's clear in the film is that the younger the kids, the more open they were. ...If we could start doing this kind of education in kindergarten, first grade, second grade, we'd have a better generation." The principal of an elementary school says on the video: "I don't think it's appropriate that values only be taught at home. There are social values as well, there are community values." (Center for Reclaiming America) 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Amazon.com was planning to make available an "e-Card" mocking the Iwo Jima memorial. The "gay" celebratory card pictured men, including one in high heels, planting a homosexual rainbow flag instead of Old Glory on Mount Suribachi. However, due to public outrage the card has been canceled. Unfortunately, there are other "gay" "e-Cards" still available, including some that mock women with bisexual philandering husbands. A card called "The Bathhouse" has a women telling her friend, "I hope everything's OK. Tony's been in the bathhouse for over an hour." (Washington Watch - Family Research Council)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Another new pro-homosexual group called Just the Facts Coalition has issued a slick pro-homosexual "fact sheet" which they mailed to every school superintendent in the 15,000 public school districts across the country with the goal that children will be taught to accept and promote homosexuality. This coalition includes the National Education Association, American Association of School Administrators, American Psychological Association, American Academy of Pediatrics, American Association of School Psychologists, American Federation of Teachers, American School Health Association, Interfaith Alliance and others.

The document, entitled "Just the Facts About Sexual Orientation and Youth - A Primer for Principals, Education & School Personnel" is a 12 page booklet which confuses providing a safe environment for all students with saying that homosexuality is good, normal and healthy. They demand that homosexuality be accepted as the moral and legal equivalent of heterosexuality and present their one-sided view. (Traditional Values Coalition) 

Produced at the urging of the Gay, Lesbian, and Straight Education Network (GLSEN), the booklet denigrates groups that help and support people who want to leave the homosexual lifestyle. It incorrectly portrays heterosexuality as a "religious" viewpoint and homosexuality as "scientific." It warns of potential harm to young people and includes a threat to schools of legal action if they do no censor views which do not agree with theirs. (Impact - Coral Ridge Ministries) 

"This is another attempt by the homosexual lobby to silence any views on homosexuality but its own. The primer does not acknowledge the unhealthy consequences of homosexuality. It presents a one-sided case that promotes homosexuality by advocating censorship for information in schools about the opportunity of individuals to experience a healthy change and leave the homosexual lifestyle." (Janet Parshall - Family Research Council) 

The real potential for harm here is that this misinformation leaves kids with no way out. They need to hear the truth that there is an alternative to this propaganda. If the homosexual community has nothing to hide and the truth is really on their side, why are they so afraid of other viewpoints and open dialogue? Guard your children from the unhealthy consequences of homosexuality and protect your right of free speech. Call your local school superintendent or school board member and voice your opinion about this harmful booklet.

http://www.truenews.org/homosexuality/real_story.html


----------



## 007 (Feb 17, 2005)

What I highlighted in bold dark red is what I've been saying for years, and pages upon pages of text in posts here on this board. 

So to you, naked, and your merry band of butt boy supporters here who would love to see me and my heterosexual brothers and sisters on here shut up and go away... guess what... it's YOUR turn to shut up and go away.

B'bye.


----------



## 007 (Feb 19, 2005)

I love it when I find something written with such stark truthfulness, that not even our token queer naked can dispute it.

I know it hurts naked. Just find help, and maybe someday you can be normal.


----------



## wiggles (Jan 21, 2007)

The Homosexual Agenda

          8:00 a.m. Wake up. Wonder where you are.

          8:01 a.m. Realize you are lying on 100 percent cotton sheets of at least a 300 count, so don't panic; you're not slumming.

          8:02 a.m. Realize you are actually in your own bed for a change. Wake stranger next to you and tell them you are late for work so won't be able to cook breakfast for them. Mutter "sorry" as you help him look for his far-flung underwear. You find out that you tore his boxers while ripping them off him last night, so you "loan" him a pair of boxer-briefs, but not the new ones because you never intend to see him again.

          8:05 a.m. Tell the stranger, whose name eludes you, "It was fun. I'll give you a call," as you usher him out the door, avoiding his egregious morning-breath.

          8:06 a.m. Crumple and dispose of the piece of paper with his telephone number on it when you get to the kitchen.

          8:07 a.m. Make a high protein breakfast while watching the Today show. Wonder if the stories you've heard about Matt Lauer are true. Decide they must be.

          8:30 a.m. Italian or domestic? Decide to go with three-button Italian and the only shirt that is clean.

          8:45 a.m. Climb into red Z4 and try not to look too much like Barbie driving one of her accessories as you pull out of your underground parking. Revos or Armanis? Go with Revos.

          9:35 a.m. Stroll into office.

          9:36 a.m. Close door to office and call best friend and laugh about the guy who spent the night at your condo. Point out something annoying about best friend's boyfriend but quickly add "It doesn't matter what everyone else thinks, just as long as you love him."

          10:15 a.m. Leave office, telling your secretary you are "meeting with a client." Pretend not to notice her insubordinate roll of her eyes (or the cloying "poem" she has tacked to her cubicle wall).

          10:30 a.m. Hair appointment for lowlights and cut. Purchase of Aveda anti-humectant pomade.

          11:30 a.m. Run into personal trainer at gym. Pester him about getting you Human Growth Hormone. Spend 30 minutes talking to friends on your cell phone while using Hammer Strength machines, preparing a mental-matrix of which circuit parties everyone is going to and which are now passe.

          12:00pm Tan. Schedule back-waxing in time for Saturday party where you know you will end up shirtless.

          12:30 p.m. Pay trainer for anabolic steroids and schedule a workout. Shower, taking ten minutes to knot your tie while you check-out your best friend's boyfriend undress with the calculation of someone used to wearing a t-back and having dollars stuffed in their crotch.

          1:00 p.m. Meet someone for whom you only know his waist, chest and penis size from AOL M4M chat for lunch at a hot, new restaurant. Because the maître d' recognizes you from a gay bar, you are whisked past the Christian heterosexual couples who have been waiting patiently for a table since 12:30.

          2:30 p.m. "Dessert at your place." Find out, once again, people lie on AOL.

          3:33 p.m. Assume complete control of the U.S., state, and local governments (in addition to other nations' governments); destroy all healthy Christian marriages; recruit all children grades Kindergarten through 12 into your amoral, filthy lifestyle; secure complete control of the media, starting with sitcoms; molest innocent children; give AIDS to as many people as you can; host a pornographic "art" exhibit at your local art museum; and turn people away from Jesus, causing them to burn forever in Hell.

          4:10 p.m. Time permitting, bring about the general decline of Western Civilization and look like you are having way too much fun doing it.

          4:30 p.m. Take a disco-nap to prevent facial wrinkles from the stress of world conquest and being so terribly witty.

          6:00 p.m. Open a fabulous new bottle of Malbec.

          6:47 P.M. Bake Ketamine for weekend. Test recipe.

          7:00 P.M. Go to Abercrombie & Fitch and announce in a loud voice, "Over!"

          7:40 P.M. Stop looking at the photographic displays at Abercrombie & Fitch and go to a cool store to begin shopping.

          8:30 p.m. Light dinner with catty homosexual friends at a restaurant you will be "over" by the time it gets its first review in the local paper.

          10:30 p.m. Cocktails at a debauched gay bar, trying to avoid alcoholic queens who can't navigate a crowd with a lit cigarette in one hand and a Stoli in a cheap plastic cup in the other. Make audible remark about how "trashy" people who still think smoking is acceptable are.

          12:00 a.m. "Nightcap at your place." Find out that people lie in bars, too.


----------



## mattskramer (Jan 21, 2007)

(Yawn)  This mind reading game about the true intention of the alleged Gay agenda is so old.  Anyway, I found it amusing that the piece by Josh McDowell Ministry about militant gays could easily be a piece about militant Christians by replacing just a few words.  

Anyway, let us have school choice or even vouchers so parents can more easily take their kids to privatize education.  If you what prayer in school, your child to be taught about Creationism, your child to be taught that homosexual relationships are wrong, etc - take your kid to a school that says so.  If you want evolution to be emphasized, sex education, that homosexuality is merely an alternative lifestyle, etc - take your kid to a school that says so.  It is as simple as that.


----------



## wiggles (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm going to have to disagree with you there. I think it's irresponsible to allow schools to teach kids Creationism as though it was actual science, or to have kids sign abstinence pledges as if that's safe sex education and as if the kids won't break the pledges as soon as the opportunity arises.
Might as well teach them 'apple plus monkey equals boat' and call it algebra.


----------



## eots (Jan 22, 2007)

[URL="http://www.jesus-is-savior.com


----------



## mattskramer (Jan 22, 2007)

wiggles said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with you there. I think it's irresponsible to allow schools to teach kids Creationism as though it was actual science, or to have kids sign abstinence pledges as if that's safe sex education and as if the kids won't break the pledges as soon as the opportunity arises.
> Might as well teach them 'apple plus monkey equals boat' and call it algebra.



Yeah. I understand but some people want their children (and other peoples children) to be taught that and restricted from other perspectives. Thats why Im in favor of school choice.  If you want to have your kids attend a Jerry Falwell type of school, so be it. If you want your kids to attend a liberal school, so be it.


----------



## wiggles (Jan 22, 2007)

mattskramer said:


> Yeah. I understand but some people want their children (and other peoples children) to be taught that and restricted from other perspectives. Thats why Im in favor of school choice.  If you want to have your kids attend a Jerry Falwell type of school, so be it. If you want your kids to attend a liberal school, so be it.



Long as I don't have to pay with my tax dollars for people's kids to be taught in school that the universe and everything in it was created in 6 literal 24-hour days by an old man who lives in the sky, I guess. But then I'll probably end up supporting those people and their "miracle" babies on the welfare rolls.


----------



## Bullypulpit (Jan 23, 2007)

mattskramer said:


> (Yawn)  This mind reading game about the true intention of the alleged Gay agenda is so old.  Anyway, I found it amusing that the piece by Josh McDowell Ministry about militant gays could easily be a piece about militant Christians by replacing just a few words.
> 
> Anyway, let us have school choice or even vouchers so parents can more easily take their kids to privatize education.  If you what prayer in school, your child to be taught about Creationism, your child to be taught that homosexual relationships are wrong, etc - take your kid to a school that says so.  If you want evolution to be emphasized, sex education, that homosexuality is merely an alternative lifestyle, etc - take your kid to a school that says so.  It is as simple as that.



Sounds like PR is feeling insecure about his sexuality again. He really should get some help, or he'll wind up like Ted Haggard.


----------



## glockmail (Jan 23, 2007)

wiggles said:


> Long as I don't have to pay with my tax dollars for people's kids to be taught in school that the universe and everything in it was created in 6 literal 24-hour days by an old man who lives in the sky, I guess. But then I'll probably end up supporting those people and their "miracle" babies on the welfare rolls.


 Yeah, there's a real history of well educated Christians not being able to support themselves.


----------



## glockmail (Jan 23, 2007)

Bullypulpit said:


> Sounds like PR is feeling insecure about his sexuality again. He really should get some help, or he'll wind up like Ted Haggard.



When you can't argue the facts, attack the presenter. Exellent example of the Liberal template perfected by Madam Hillary. Plus, isn't it amazing how Liberals always attack conservatives by calling them "gay" or similar?


----------



## William Joyce (Jan 23, 2007)

PR is right - there is a militancy at work out there, and it's having an effect.  At Christmas dinner, my niece (16) proudly announces that one of her teachers is gay. By context, she saw this as something "cool."  Clearly, she's picking up on the social cues sent out by the homosexual radicals and their buddies in the media.  Can you imagine a show like "Will and Grace" even 10 years ago?  It's bad because it promotes homosexuality as cool, hip, funny and even "mainstream."

It's not.  I doubt it will ever go away and I am not a "lock 'em up" person, but it shouldn't be promoted as "equal" to normal relations, either.  Why?  It promotes the idea of sex as an end in itself and undermines the traditional families that perpetuate the species.  That puts your society in a weaker position vis a vis competing societies.


----------



## Bullypulpit (Jan 25, 2007)

glockmail said:


> When you can't argue the facts, attack the presenter. Exellent example of the Liberal template perfected by Madam Hillary. Plus, isn't it amazing how Liberals always attack conservatives by calling them "gay" or similar?



Had he presented any facts, I would cheerfully have argued them.


----------



## wiggles (Jan 25, 2007)

glockmail said:


> Yeah, there's a real history of well educated Christians not being able to support themselves.



If they're educated to believe the universe and everything in it was created by one guy in six days, they're not well educated.


----------



## glockmail (Jan 25, 2007)

Bullypulpit said:


> Had he presented any facts, I would cheerfully have argued them.


 He did. You chose to ignore them and do exactly what mindless liberals do.


----------



## glockmail (Jan 25, 2007)

wiggles said:


> If they're educated to believe the universe and everything in it was created by one guy in six days, they're not well educated.


 That's closer to reality than having the _faith and belief_ that it happened by chance.


----------



## Jennifer.Bush (Jan 25, 2007)

> *preying on children by indoctrinating and recruiting them into their lifestyle;


you are dumb


----------



## Jennifer.Bush (Jan 25, 2007)

i don't know why people are so woory about gays teaching kids about tolerance, religion is doing more harm then teaching tolerance


----------



## Jennifer.Bush (Jan 25, 2007)

Bullypulpit said:


> Sounds like PR is feeling insecure about his sexuality again. He really should get some help, or he'll wind up like Ted Haggard.



lolol


----------



## glockmail (Jan 25, 2007)

Jennifer.Bush said:


> i don't know why people are so woory about gays teaching kids about tolerance, religion is doing more harm then teaching tolerance


 I think you should stick to modeling.


----------



## Jennifer.Bush (Jan 26, 2007)

does the truth hurt??


----------



## trobinett (Jan 26, 2007)

Jennifer.Bush said:


> does the truth hurt??




A thoughtful question.


----------



## Annie (Jan 26, 2007)

glockmail said:


> I think you should stick to modeling.



That was a thoughtful and enlightened response.


----------



## Annie (Jan 26, 2007)

Bullypulpit said:


> Had he presented any facts, I would cheerfully have argued them.



And let's all 'cheerfully' recognize that the responses are to a post nearly 2 years old.


----------



## manu1959 (Jan 26, 2007)

Jennifer.Bush said:


> i don't know why people are so woory about gays teaching kids about tolerance, religion is doing more harm then teaching tolerance



so you would rather have your son taught that balls on a sould patch is acceptable behaviour but thou shall not commit adultry is being a hater.


----------



## glockmail (Jan 28, 2007)

Kathianne said:


> That was a thoughtful and enlightened response.


 I thought it was funny.


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 24, 2007)

Pale Rider said:


> They have adopted the following tactics with the goal of pushing their agenda on society:
> 
> *eliminating free speech by harassing and attempting to silence anyone who disagrees with them;
> 
> ...


I have known several gays and for the most part....this is factual.


----------



## doniston (Sep 24, 2007)

Pale Rider said:


> *The Real Homosexual Agenda   ​ *
> 
> Clearly not everyone in the homosexual movement is an extremist. Many are solid, law-abiding citizens who make important daily contributions to our society and do not believe in confrontation or hard-line rhetoric. However, many militant homosexuals and their supporters have different beliefs. They have adopted the following tactics with the goal of pushing their agenda on society:
> 
> ...


 I don't know if you are the same Pale Rider I have argued with on numerous sites.  but you sure sound like it.


----------



## doniston (Sep 24, 2007)

glockmail said:


> When you can't argue the facts, attack the presenter. Exellent example of the Liberal template perfected by Madam Hillary. Plus, isn't it amazing how Liberals always attack conservatives by calling them "gay" or similar?


  Glockmail, it gets tiresome responding to the same garbage time after time so it could be a welcome respite to attack the poster  rather than his garbage.


----------



## Larkinn (Sep 24, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> I have known several gays and for the most part....this is factual.



Wow...several?   What an amazingly large sample size you use!


----------



## Gunny (Sep 24, 2007)

I'd have to check again, but I think I might point out that none of the posters prior to cynic american post here anymore.  For those who are responding to them.


----------



## Kagom (Sep 24, 2007)

Good lord this was an old topic.  This was back when Pale and I would butt heads a lot.


----------



## DiogenesDog (Sep 24, 2007)

doniston said:


> I don't know if you are the same Pale Rider I have argued with on numerous sites.  but you sure sound like it.



has some persistence even tho he has been gone so long.  I bit on one of his ancient post and earned a trip to the Cooler (Great Escape) for it.  I have since mended fences and picked up some cred for which I am appreciative and thankful.  

I often find ancient interesting threads that died on the vine.  I respond and attempt to restart the discussion of the issue if it remains interesting.  I like the Ent like qualities of slomo conversations.  

I AM


----------



## Mr.Conley (Sep 24, 2007)

Run! Run! The Gays are coming! The Gays are coming! If ye value your life then flee, flee lest ye too shall perish!


----------



## Gunny (Sep 25, 2007)

Mr.Conley said:


> Run! Run! The Gays are coming! The Gays are coming! If ye value your life then flee, flee lest ye too shall perish!



Kind of overdoing it a bit, dont you think?


----------



## 007 (Sep 25, 2007)

GunnyL said:


> Kind of overdoing it a bit, dont you think?



Liberal tactic Gunny. When they have nothing of value worth saying, they just spew bull shit. I don't think they can help it, it's pretty much what their head is full of.


----------



## Mr.Conley (Sep 25, 2007)

GunnyL said:


> Kind of overdoing it a bit, dont you think?



Not in light of the vast, left-wing, homosexual conspiracy to destroy the family unit, ban religion, end freedom, abort all fetuses, decimate the institution of marriage, oversee the collapse of the American state and force everyone to use hairspray. 

That's of course assuming the Mexicans don't beat them to it.


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 25, 2007)

the insistence of a group which believes they are superior based on sexual preference is not a joke-
http://americansfortruth.com/news/gay-agenda-what-gay-agenda.html


----------



## CorpMediaSux (Sep 25, 2007)

Cynic-American I read that entire link and there's nothing there that's a problem or that anyone has to fear. Can you specifically articulate what it is about the homosexual agenda that you find threatening.  I appreciate that the website you linked to quoted actual gay rights organisations, but all that does is make those organisations seem reasonable and the writer responding to those organisations seem paranoid and silly.


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 25, 2007)

CorpMediaSux said:


> Cynic-American I read that entire link and there's nothing there that's a problem or that anyone has to fear. Can you specifically articulate what it is about the homosexual agenda that you find threatening.  I appreciate that the website you linked to quoted actual gay rights organisations, but all that does is make those organisations seem reasonable and the writer responding to those organisations seem paranoid and silly.


No I wont go into detail but I will post a better link. 
Gays are tolerant, right?
http://www.speroforum.com/site/article.asp?idarticle=10628&t=Firemen+sue+San+Diego+over+Gay+Pride+parade


----------



## CorpMediaSux (Sep 25, 2007)

> No I wont go into detail



Well that's a shocker.  Once again when asked to defend your opinion you run or use the writings of others. 

I actually agree that participation in the parade should not have been forced on the firefighters. If they had been fired I would agree with a law suit.  But I might also add that this act of intolerance was not mandated by gay men, but by the fire department your issue is with them.


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 25, 2007)

CorpMediaSux said:


> But I might also add that this act of intolerance was not mandated by gay men, but by the fire department your issue is with them.


you are beyond ignorant.
The department is HEADED BY A GAY PERSON! READ IT AGAIN YOU DUNCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Conley (Sep 25, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> you are beyond ignorant.
> The department is HEADED BY A GAY PERSON! READ IT AGAIN YOU DUNCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It was mandated by an individual who is gay, not gay people. There is no vast, homosexual conspiracy here. Besides, if most blatant example of the vast machinations of the homosexual agenda is a couple of fireman having to tough it out at a parade, well, I wouldn't be too worried.

Also, Soylent Green is people!


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 25, 2007)

Mr.Conley said:


> It was mandated by an individual who is gay, not gay people. There is no vast, homosexual conspiracy here. Besides, if most blatant example of the vast machinations of the homosexual agenda is a couple of fireman having to tough it out at a parade, well, I wouldn't be too worried.



of course you're not worried, it didn't happen to you.
The pressure was put on hetero males but apparently its ok to intimidate them because they deserve it.
Thats what you're saying.


----------



## Larkinn (Sep 25, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> of course you're not worried, it didn't happen to you.
> The pressure was put on hetero males but apparently its ok to intimidate them because they deserve it.
> Thats what you're saying.



Awww....did you have to go and associate with them damn gays?   We all feel oh so sorry for you.   

Sorry but this was the act of one individual.   Generalizing that to all/some/most gays is asinine.


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 25, 2007)

Larkinn has exceeded their stupidity limit.


----------



## Larkinn (Sep 25, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> Larkinn has exceeded their stupidity limit.



So when did I become plural?


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 25, 2007)

I bet Larkinn supports pedophilia, seeing as how his/her morals are in the toilet already.


----------



## Larkinn (Sep 25, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> I bet Larkinn supports pedophilia, seeing as how his/her morals are in the toilet already.



Lets see...consenting sex between two adults of the same sex...and raping children.   Hmm can anyone spot the difference?   Cynic seems to be unable too...but I bet some of the other fine folks of this board can.


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 25, 2007)

Larkinn said:


> Lets see...consenting sex between two adults of the same sex...and raping children.   Hmm can anyone spot the difference?   Cynic seems to be unable too...but I bet some of the other fine folks of this board can.



hmm, both are considered perverse. Want me help you connect the dots?


----------



## Larkinn (Sep 25, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> hmm, both are considered perverse. Want me help you connect the dots?



Ahh....so you pick your morals based on how things are "considered"...by some vague group of people?   By the way...this is yet another logical fallacy.   I suggest you do some reading on them before continuing to debate.   

Sorry, but my morals come from a place that are just a bit more consistent with reality than "are considered".


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 25, 2007)

Larkinn said:


> Ahh....so you pick your morals based on how things are "considered"...by some vague group of people?   By the way...this is yet another logical fallacy.   I suggest you do some reading on them before continuing to debate.
> 
> Sorry, but my morals come from a place that are just a bit more consistent with reality than "are considered".


Morals come from what we are _taught_. You need to do research before you get into an argument with me.
btw, the majority of Americans is not "vague".


----------



## Larkinn (Sep 25, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> Morals come from what we are _taught_. You need to do research before you get into an argument with me.



Are you joking?   Nobody knows where morals come from.   There are many different theories...one is certainly that they come from what we are taught, but it is certainly NOT the only theory.  There are some religious folk who think they come from God...there are some evolutionary biologists who think they are more genetic and come from evolution...and there are other theories as well.

But lets assume for a moment they ARE taught.   If thats the only place they come from, than there is no real reason to follow them as they seem arbitrary.   And hence, there is no reason for me to believe what they "are considered".   



> btw, the majority of Americans is not "vague".



btw, you didn't say majority of Americans.   But if thats what you mean, please show me a study where it says the majority of Americans think homosexuality is "perverse".


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 25, 2007)

Larkinn said:


> Are you joking?   Nobody knows where morals come from.   blah blah blah blah blah i hate morals blah blah blah lets kill Americans blah blah let have sex with everyone


prove to me that America does _not_ view homosexuality unfavorably.


----------



## Larkinn (Sep 25, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> prove to me that America does _not_ view homosexuality unfavorably.



Lmfao...

What a surprise.   I give you an argument and you ignore it completely.   You keep bullshitting about how I can't debate...it seems the bullshit is because you suffer from the inability you are accusing me of.   

By the way...YOU made the assertion, YOU back it up.    Oh, and really, quite classy quoting me to say something I never said.


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 25, 2007)

Larkinn said:


> Lmfao...
> 
> What a surprise.  I can not argue



no surprise.


----------



## Larkinn (Sep 25, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> no surprise.



You wanted an argument?   You got one.   And now you are running away like the pussy that you are.   Man...you are really pathetic.


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 25, 2007)

so, does anyone have input?

other than, of course, the kid who believes he knows more than anyone.


----------



## Larkinn (Sep 25, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> so, does anyone have input?
> 
> other than, of course, the kid who believes he knows more than anyone.



Why would you want peoples input?   Any challenges to you, you just start throwing personal insults and ignoring the debate.   But yet you accuse others of doing the same thing.


----------



## Gunny (Sep 25, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> so, does anyone have input?
> 
> other than, of course, the kid who believes he knows more than anyone.



What kind of input do you want?  Do I consider homosexuality abnormal?  Yes, I do.  Do I give a rat's ass what they do in the privacy of their own home?  No, I don't.

Do I like radical homosexuals attempting to push their lifestyle on the public as some sort of identifier as to who and what they are?  No I don't.  But I don't much like radical "anybodys" trying to shove their agenda down my throat.

But they ARE still people; whether or not, you wish to consider them so, and they are entitled to the same rights you and I are.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2007)

Larkinn said:


> Awww....did you have to go and associate with them damn gays?   We all feel oh so sorry for you.
> 
> Sorry but this was the act of one individual.   Generalizing that to all/some/most gays is asinine.





Hey.. you should see what reason he thinks is why countries in the ME want to take out Israel!

this dude's gotta be the reincarnation of RSR or another of a similar type that broke away from the cocksheeth cluster in cyberspace.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> I bet Larkinn supports pedophilia, seeing as how his/her morals are in the toilet already.





Is this the same profound way you came up with associating ME motives against Israel with an American jew running logical circles around you like a clown on a unicycle confusing the circus bear?


----------



## doniston (Sep 26, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> you are beyond ignorant.
> The department is HEADED BY A GAY PERSON! READ IT AGAIN YOU DUNCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  You are yelling again, STUPID!


----------



## doniston (Sep 26, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> I bet Larkinn supports pedophilia, seeing as how his/her morals are in the toilet already.


b  That is a horribly stupid comment, even for you.


----------



## doniston (Sep 26, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> prove to me that America does _not_ view homosexuality unfavorably.


  Prove that is does.---- America is not just a few people, or a quarter of the population or a half, or threequarters, but all of us.


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 26, 2007)

doniston said:


> b  That is a horribly stupid comment, even for you.



no it isn't, those who are ok with homosexuality are often the same people who see nothing wrong with sex with children.
How many peds are gay? Probably more than half.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> no it isn't, those who are ok with homosexuality are often the same people who see nothing wrong with sex with children.
> How many peds are gay? Probably more than half.



do you have evidence that proves as much or is this where you start crying about how others debate?


----------



## CorpMediaSux (Sep 26, 2007)

> *Originally Posted by Cynic-American View Post*
> no it isn't, those who are ok with homosexuality are often the same people who see nothing wrong with sex with children.
> How many peds are gay? Probably more than half.



If you are having trouble conducting your own research on this matter its probably because you are interested in "pedophiles" when the research uses the term "child sexual abuse"

Feel free to examine the entire link as you may receive knowledge you didn't know, I'll select some key facts though.


> 83% of child molesters are heterosexual
> 29% of perpetrators of child sexual abuse are related to the victim,* 60% are acquaintances, and 11% are strangers*


So scaring your kids with stories of evil homosexuals does nothing but hurt them. Its the people who you know and trust who molest children as horrible as it is to say. All of these insane laws about sexual predators being forced to live away form schools are a bunch of malarkey. Strangers almost NEVER attack children, its the people they know. 

http://www.danenet.org/dcccrsa/saissues/childinf.html


----------



## Larkinn (Sep 26, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> no it isn't, those who are ok with homosexuality are often the same people who see nothing wrong with sex with children.



Umm, no.   



> How many peds are gay? Probably more than half.



Again incorrect.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2007)

careful.. 

he's gonna cry and put you on ignore...


WE DONT NEEED NO STINKING SOURCES!


----------



## midcan5 (Sep 26, 2007)

I may attempt to look through this thread but since I have a gay brother, and know many more the original post is just plain nonsense. Given the number of children who die every minute in this world, I would suggest the author turn their attention to that, that way, should by some extremely slim chance there be a hell, they will escape it by having helped other people and by not spreading hate.


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 26, 2007)

I see some here dont care about the welfare of children.

The world is a sad place these days.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2007)

It would seem that some assholes just cant figure out how to post evidence for their retarded opinions and, instead, start talking shit right before crying like a giant baby about insults.


Good thing you've got me blocked, ya giant pussy.


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 26, 2007)

did that loser Shonoguts say something? 

anyway, it is clear that section of the population has an agenda-
proof: they have pride day (since when do hetero people have pride day?)
they have shows which denounce the straight population (ie Will & Grace)


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2007)

what!?!?!?!

didnt you BLOCK me yet, super tough guy?

SHONOGUTS.  wow.  your vast creativity is.. it's just... STELLER!


----------



## doniston (Sep 26, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> no it isn't, those who are ok with homosexuality are often the same people who see nothing wrong with sex with children.
> How many peds are gay? Probably more than half.


  Your own opinion--- which is wrong as usual.


----------



## doniston (Sep 26, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> did that loser Shonoguts say something?
> 
> anyway, it is clear that section of the population has an agenda-
> proof: they have pride day (since when do hetero people have pride day?)
> they have shows which denounce the straight population (ie Will & Grace)


  Of course they have an agenda. so do you.   that doesn't make either of you main-stream.


----------



## Gunny (Sep 26, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> I see some here dont care about the welfare of children.
> 
> The world is a sad place these days.



Real simple ... while I do not buy the theory that one is either homosexual OR pedophile and that one can indeed be both, you need to get your slide-rule out and draw a pic with a line that leads from one to the other for us dumb sorts that don't get it.


----------



## Gunny (Sep 26, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> did that loser Shonoguts say something?
> 
> anyway, it is clear that section of the population has an agenda-
> proof: they have pride day (since when do hetero people have pride day?)
> they have shows which denounce the straight population (ie Will & Grace)




Do you have shogun on "ignore?"  Tsk tsk ... man up , buddy ... man up.


----------



## 007 (Sep 27, 2007)

Mr.Conley said:


> It was mandated by an individual who is gay, not gay people.* There is no vast, homosexual conspiracy here. *



Liar.



> *Homosexual Agenda​*
> *Homosexual activist predicted takeover of nation *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shogun (Sep 27, 2007)

GunnyL said:


> Do you have shogun on "ignore?"  Tsk tsk ... man up , buddy ... man up.



for a dude who threatened to block me he sure is taking his sweet ole time about it....


----------



## 007 (Sep 28, 2007)

And who loves the fags and lies to them telling them they're alright? Liberals. One is just as screwed up as the other.


----------



## mattskramer (Sep 28, 2007)

Pale Rider said:


> Liar.



All I really got from that was that one guy made some predictions that came true and that it is unfortunate that a disproportionate number of gay people happened t abuse children physically.  These are just random acts of abuse.  There is no organized gay agenda to commit evil.


----------



## Vintij (Sep 28, 2007)

Pale Rider said:


> And who loves the fags and lies to them telling them they're alright? Liberals. One is just as screwed up as the other.




It is obvious that you are a gimmick poster. Pale Rider? Thats a bit excessive dont you think? If you wanted to get attention using as little brain power as possible you could have just asked.  The absurdity's of you and Lieberalisms ideological rants make it clear that you are not true supremists, we all know that true white supremists dont know how to use computers. Everyone knows that. Let alone type a sentence that midly resembles a coherant thought.  

If we wanted to play games we would take you seriously, but we dont. Therefore you can say whatever you want as the bill of rights indicates. But the bill of rights does not force anyone to care about your malicious rhetoric. 

It is an astronomical waste of time to converse with this man, so please everyone.....save your brain energy for someone with a substantial amount of contemporary thought. As in, dont feed that animals.


----------



## rOckNrOllsCar11 (Sep 28, 2007)

If I say anything that isn't true please enlighten me.  

I often find that people who are obsessed with things like race, and sexual orientation have serious personal issues.  You are a very proud bigot, you've even bought the t-shirt.  40 some odd years ago, people like you were saying the same thing about civil rights.  Then it was womens' rights, and now it's gay rights.  Damn, its too bad your kind weren't so committed to class rights, health care for all American citizens and fighting the good fight.  Instead, in my personal opinion, talking heads like yourself of anger, resentment, fear and hate continually get a forum to exploit the basic instincts of the misinformed, inexperienced, and or uneducated human being.  Hate is basic, fear is basic and stupid is as stupid does.  

I don't know you personally.  So don't take what I'm going to say next as an assumption, belief or personal attack on you.

It's my belief that people who hate gay people in this day and age are often discovered to be homosexual themselves.  What we find irritating about other people will often reveal something about ourselves we don't like. 

I'm certain that homosexuality is a genetic result verses a learned behavior.  As a straight man, the argument that it's a choice baffles me.  I could never comfortably and honestly choose homosexuality as my orientation.  If that were at all debatable to me, than maybe I should start truly evaluating myself.  Or better yet, I'll just blame other gay people for my homosexual inclinations.  That way, I won't have to deal with myself.

Pale Rider, are you truly part of a white power organization?  You don't have to answer that.  But if you were, it would be ill conceived to assume that everyone that believes as you believe condones acts of violence against that which you stand against.  So consider this.  The hate you preach comes from a source of hypocritical, fear mongering, good guy badge wearing right wing "conservatives". You and your group could be considered a terrorist when what you believe is honorable and could be treated the same way many other Americans have been treated throughout history for standing up for what they believe in.  

These people would never PUBLICLY embrace you and your group so why would you by doing them the favor spittin their ideology?


----------



## Larkinn (Sep 28, 2007)

Pale Rider said:


> And who loves the fags and lies to them telling them they're alright? Liberals. One is just as screwed up as the other.



Most of them are far better than you will ever be.


----------



## Toro (Sep 28, 2007)

Wait a second

Does Pale Rider's avatar say "White Power?"


----------



## lieberalism (Sep 28, 2007)

white power is normal. we need to protect our master race.


----------



## lieberalism (Sep 28, 2007)

we need to put fagots into prison camps because they are freaks of nature. a fagot is not normal. it is a disgusting aids ridden piece of garbage.


----------



## Toro (Sep 28, 2007)

I didn't realize Pale Rider was such a big fan of Barry White.


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 28, 2007)

GunnyL said:


> Do you have shogun on "ignore?"  Tsk tsk ... man up , buddy ... man up.



is that against the rules? 
afraid of my opinions? Perhaps you would be best to ignore me then, tough guy.

as for you doniston, go suck on a shotgun.
An opinion cant be right or wrong.
The homosexual community is responsible for corrupting the youth of this country. Its been well documented, only the ignorant losers dont want to face reality.
Its not PC to speak the truth.


----------



## 007 (Sep 29, 2007)

mattskramer said:


> All I really got from that was that one guy made some predictions that came true and that it is unfortunate that a disproportionate number of gay people happened t abuse children physically.  These are just random acts of abuse.  There is no organized gay agenda to commit evil.



There's far more proof that there is than your opinion that there's not mister incest.


----------



## 007 (Sep 29, 2007)

Vintij said:


> It is obvious that you are a gimmick poster. Pale Rider? Thats a bit excessive dont you think? If you wanted to get attention using as little brain power as possible you could have just asked.  The absurdity's of you and Lieberalisms ideological rants make it clear that you are not true supremists, we all know that true white supremists dont know how to use computers. Everyone knows that. Let alone type a sentence that midly resembles a coherant thought.
> 
> If we wanted to play games we would take you seriously, but we dont. Therefore you can say whatever you want as the bill of rights indicates. But the bill of rights does not force anyone to care about your malicious rhetoric.
> 
> It is an astronomical waste of time to converse with this man, so please everyone.....save your brain energy for someone with a substantial amount of contemporary thought. As in, dont feed that animals.



Say something I can sink my teeth into or shut the fuck up moron.


----------



## 007 (Sep 29, 2007)

rOckNrOllsCar11 said:


> If I say anything that isn't true please enlighten me.
> 
> I often find that people who are obsessed with things like race, and sexual orientation have serious personal issues.  You are a very proud bigot, you've even bought the t-shirt.  40 some odd years ago, people like you were saying the same thing about civil rights.  Then it was womens' rights, and now it's gay rights.  Damn, its too bad your kind weren't so committed to class rights, health care for all American citizens and fighting the good fight.  Instead, in my personal opinion, talking heads like yourself of anger, resentment, fear and hate continually get a forum to exploit the basic instincts of the misinformed, inexperienced, and or uneducated human being.  Hate is basic, fear is basic and stupid is as stupid does.
> 
> ...



You could not have exposed your liberal text book perfect response more if you tried.

"Oh you HATE fags... you must be one."

You know how many times I've heard that sorry ass shit? Too many. It's old, and it doesn't work. It only makes you a LAZY poster with nothing more than fossil old, liberal hand book, crap responses for posting. Get real. Find something new to say. This "you must be a queer" shit is so old it reeks. Your originality is in the toilet.

So do this, go back to anything I've posted on this board, and I've been here for almost five years, and find ANYWHERE where I said "I hate queers." I've got $1,000 waiting for you if you can.

It's not my problem you fag supporters get your undies in a bundle every time a normal person points out the fag agenda, and relates to people their disgust with their perverse behavior. It's your problem.

And no, I am not part of a "white supremacist" organization. I do ride quite extensively, and have many good friends in motorcycle clubs, especially the Vagos. However, with groups in full operation and out in the open like La Raza and the Black Panthers, yeah, I might as well display white power. If they're all about taking over me, they may as well know it ain't going to happen without a fight.


----------



## 007 (Sep 29, 2007)

Larkinn said:


> Most of them are far better than you will ever be.



So... without any fucking knowledge what so ever who I am... you're response is... GRADE SCHOOL SARCISM?

Sheeezzuuzz... we got a winner here...


----------



## 007 (Sep 29, 2007)

Toro said:


> I didn't realize Pale Rider was such a big fan of Barry White.



You ever say anything serious?


----------



## 007 (Sep 29, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> is that against the rules?
> afraid of my opinions? Perhaps you would be best to ignore me then, tough guy.
> 
> as for you doniston, go suck on a shotgun.
> ...



Ask doniston about the time he sat around and talked about dick size with a bunch of little boys.

He's another sick fucker just like kramer.


----------



## Larkinn (Sep 29, 2007)

Pale Rider said:


> So... without any fucking knowledge what so ever who I am... you're response is... GRADE SCHOOL SARCISM?
> 
> Sheeezzuuzz... we got a winner here...



Actually your comments give me a general idea of who youy are.   So actually I haves some knowledge of what a fuckwit you are.   And by the way...its sarcAsm, not sarcIsm...dumbass.   



> is that against the rules?
> afraid of my opinions? Perhaps you would be best to ignore me then, tough guy.



I doubt anyone here is afraid of your opinions.   You seem to be unable to distinguish the obvious difference beteen an opinion that is obviously retarded and one that we are afraid of.   You hold the former.   Which is ok...we support your right to be a fucking moron.   So go out into the world!  And let the world laugh at you!   Because while you are a fucking moron, you are a FREE fucking moron...so congratulations!!!!


as for you doniston, go suck on a shotgun.
An opinion cant be right or wrong.[/quote]


----------



## doniston (Sep 29, 2007)

Pale Rider said:


> Ask doniston about the time he sat around and talked about dick size with a bunch of little boys.
> 
> He's another sick fucker just like kramer.


  One more of your lies. the problem is that I don't really think you realize they are lies.  You take an incident and blow it ip way out of proportion.   

 yes I know the incident he is referring to, and I did no such thing,  I related a story and "concern" a young friend of mine came to me about and   he  totally distorted it.  

YEP, he is indeed the Pale_Rider I detest.    Just getting a second (or new) wind, I guess.


----------



## doniston (Sep 29, 2007)

lieberalism said:


> we need to put fagots into prison camps because they are freaks of nature. a fagot is not normal. it is a disgusting aids ridden piece of garbage.


  Two LIebralismatically Stupid posts in a row.  Good Job.    "NOT"


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 29, 2007)

I see Larkinn still cant handle debate, they have to resort to hissy fits and name calling.

Anyway, I stand by my observations on our culture and those who want to endanger our children.
No doubt Larkinn and his friends enjoy downloading kiddie porn.


----------



## jillian (Sep 29, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> I see Larkinn still cant handle debate, they have to resort to hissy fits and name calling.
> 
> Anyway, I stand by my observations on our culture and those who want to endanger our children.
> No doubt Larkinn and his friends enjoy downloading kiddie porn.



Most pedophiles are heterosexual.  Try again. And, generally, accusing people of a crime is considered defamatory and actionable. Just saying.


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 29, 2007)

jillian said:


> Most pedophiles are heterosexual.  Try again. And, generally, accusing people of a crime is considered defamatory and actionable. Just saying.



Fact: most predators are homosexual. Explain priests who go after choir boys ,are they "straight"? No.  
Also, I dont give a shit if that scum wants to sue. I would love to see them try.


----------



## Larkinn (Sep 29, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> I see Larkinn still cant handle debate, *they have to resort to hissy fits and name calling.*





> Also, I dont give a shit if that *scum* wants to sue. I would love to see them try.



Come on now CA...at least make it a little bit hard for me to make you look like the complete moron that you are.


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 29, 2007)

btw, see how Larkinn has not denied he has sex with kids?

makes you wonder.


----------



## Larkinn (Sep 29, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> btw, see how Larkinn has not denied he has sex with kids?
> 
> makes you wonder.



Yay...and this is another opportunity to play my favorite game!  Teach a retard a logical fact!

The fallacy you have just committed is the abscence of evidence (or statements) for something does not prove (or give evidence for) the opposite of that fact.   Isn't this exciting!   Maybe soon if you try really really hard you'll be able to make a comment that doesn't make the collective board feel as if they just wasted a little bit of their lives!


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 29, 2007)

so someone tell me, what is Larkinn's purpose for being here?
What exactly do they contribute?
Have they ever been right about anything?


----------



## Larkinn (Sep 29, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> so someone tell me, what is Larkinn's purpose for being here?
> What exactly do they contribute?
> Have they ever been right about anything?



You are aware that when YOU question MY purpose it points out what a total and complete waste of bandwith, not to mention oxygen, you are, right?   

By the way....I know it seems sometimes like there are more than one of me since you constantly get your ass kicked by me...but I am singular, not plural.


----------



## jillian (Sep 29, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> Fact: most predators are homosexual.



False.



> Explain priests who go after choir boys ,are they "straight"? No.
> Also, I dont give a shit if that scum wants to sue. I would love to see them try.



And what percentage of pedophiles are gay pedophilic priests?


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 29, 2007)

jillian said:


> False.
> 
> And what percentage of pedophiles are gay pedophilic priests?



1. fact, do research.
2. probably about 45% seeing as how there is a new influx of priests.

I have yet to see evidence that heteros are evil ,which is the message by the gay community. 
Otherwise, why would they feel threatened and have their own defense org's.?


----------



## jillian (Sep 29, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> 1. fact, do research.
> 2. probably about 45&#37; seeing as how there is a new influx of priests.
> 
> I have yet to see evidence that heteros are evil ,which is the message by the gay community.
> Otherwise, why would they feel threatened and have their own defense org's.?



I would suggest you do your own research.



> 97% of all child molesters self-identify themselves as heterosexual. [Paraphrased from S. Levine. Comprehensive Textbook of Psychiatry, Kaplan and Sadock, ed, 7th Edition (2000)].





> 75% of victims of child molestations are girls. (Here again, people other than gays, doing way more than their fare share of child molesting...



http://www.valueallfamilies.com/myth__gays_are_pedophiles

Ever see To Catch A Predator??? What percentage of the slimebuckets were men looking for boys?


----------



## doniston (Sep 29, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> btw, see how Larkinn has not denied he has sex with kids?
> 
> makes you wonder.


  Why should he have to?  have you yet denied that you have sex with dogs???  Makes us ALL wonder.


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 29, 2007)

jillian said:


> Ever see To Catch A Predator??? What percentage of the slimebuckets were men looking for boys?


the show with Chris Hanson? 
The pervs are male going after _females_,not males.
Perhaps you meant another show...


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 29, 2007)

doniston said:


> Why should he have to?  have you yet denied that you have sex with dogs???  Makes us ALL wonder.


I've had my share of ugly women but I still get more action than you and Larkinn combined.


----------



## Larkinn (Sep 29, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> I've had my share of ugly women but I still get more action than you and Larkinn combined.



Which is why you feel the need to brag about it on an internet message board to people who think you are retarded?   On a Saturday night no less?


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 29, 2007)

btw, I am going out soon with my gf to have a wild time on the town.
I'll leave you guys here to hurl insults at me.

checking back maybe Mon. to see the oh so witty replies.


----------



## jillian (Sep 29, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> the show with Chris Hanson?
> The pervs are male going after _females_,not males.



Exactly... not gay, right? (though they've had the odd boy seeker).

That's because most pedophiles are men who victimize young G-I-R-L-S.


----------



## Larkinn (Sep 29, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> btw, I am going out soon with my gf to have a wild time on the town.
> I'll leave you guys here to hurl insults at me.
> 
> checking back maybe Mon. to see the oh so witty replies.



Heh...do you think going out is impressive?   I am also going out...I will likely have a good time...but its not really something to brag about.   

Heh...although hopefully this time I won't post once I get home...nobody really commented on the post I made in some thread at 4 AM last night that is wildly incoherent...


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 29, 2007)

jillian said:


> Exactly... not gay, right? (though they've had the odd boy seeker).
> 
> That's because most pedophiles are men who victimize young G-I-R-L-S.


so you're defending men who have sex with males? 
Pedophilia is disgusting no matter who is doing it but lets be realistic, gays are more likely to commit it because (and this is scientific fact) they possess more testosterone than straight men.
That hormone is like C4 thrown into a fire.


----------



## jillian (Sep 29, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> so you're defending men who have sex with males?
> Pedophilia is disgusting no matter who is doing it but lets be realistic, gays are more likely to commit it because (and this is scientific fact) they possess more testosterone than straight men.
> That hormone is like C4 thrown into a fire.



Huh? Defending pedophiles? Er.. nope... Is that what you took from that post? Kinda weird, because I was simply pointing out what most normal people know --- most pedophiles target young girls.

you can claim that it's scientific all you want. Do provide proof because that's one of the most absurd things I've ever read.


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 29, 2007)

I hate being right...
http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=27431


----------



## jillian (Sep 29, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> I hate being right...
> http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=27431



worldnetdaily is the loony right wing's propaganda arm, kiddo... don't even try to use that as a source for anything.


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 29, 2007)

jillian said:


> worldnetdaily is the loony right wing's propaganda arm, kiddo... don't even try to use that as a source for anything.



ah, so what source should I use?
Preferably one that either is controlled by or agrees with your political affiliation?


----------



## Gunny (Sep 29, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> is that against the rules?
> afraid of my opinions? Perhaps you would be best to ignore me then, tough guy.
> 
> as for you doniston, go suck on a shotgun.
> ...



Did I say it was against the rules?  I think what I said in a nice way is you're a pussy.  Putting people on ignore because you don't like what they have to say.

Doesn't that make you the big man.  Holding one-way conversations and brooking no opposition.  The difference between you and those you accuse is WHAT exactly?

btw ... you CAN't put ME on ignore, mouth ... whatcha got on THAT?


----------



## Gunny (Sep 29, 2007)

lieberalism said:


> we need to put fagots into prison camps because they are freaks of nature. a fagot is not normal. it is a disgusting aids ridden piece of garbage.



we need to put *xenophobes* into prison camps because they are freaks of nature. a *xenophobe* is not normal. it is a disgusting aids ridden piece of garbage.

Not that I give you credit enough to see the correlation, but whatcha think about that?


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 29, 2007)

GunnyL said:


> Did I say it was against the rules?  I think what I said in a nice way is you're a pussy.  Putting people on ignore because you don't like what they have to say.
> 
> Doesn't that make you the big man.  Holding one-way conversations and brooking no opposition.  The difference between you and those you accuse is WHAT exactly?
> 
> btw ... you CAN't put ME on ignore, mouth ... whatcha got on THAT?



why not ban me?
I bet you fuck kids. Seems you defend them at every chance.
You weren't in the military. you are just another internet wannabe tough guy.
You are a disgrace to servicemen everywhere you coward.
Fuck you, GI Jackoff.


----------



## Gunny (Sep 29, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> why not ban me?
> I bet you fuck kids. Seems you defend them at every chance.
> You weren't in the military. you are just another internet wannabe tough guy.
> You are a disgrace to servicemen everywhere you coward.
> Fuck you, GI Jackoff.



Ban you for what?  You proving what an utterly worthless piece of human trash you are?  By all means, carry on! 

Who have I defended?  For one thing, this thread is about homosexuals, not pedophiles.  When you produce concrete evidence that one leads to the other, THEN will I change my opinion that you don't know what the fuck you're talking about.

I don't defend a homosexual's right to be a homosexual any more or less than I defend your right to be a moronic fucktard if you want. 

Now suppose you lighten up a bit, huh?


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 29, 2007)

GunnyL said:


> Ban you for what?  You proving what an utterly worthless piece of human trash you are?  By all means, carry on!
> 
> Who have I defended?  For one thing, this thread is about homosexuals, not pedophiles.  When you produce concrete evidence that one leads to the other, THEN will I change my opinion that you don't know what the fuck you're talking about.
> 
> ...


human trash because I dont agree with your fucked views on life.
Oh well.

Read this, something I posted before, buy you decided to ignore it, how shocking-
http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/ar...TICLE_ID=27431


----------



## jillian (Sep 29, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> ah, so what source should I use?
> Preferably one that either is controlled by or agrees with your political affiliation?



Just one that's valid.


----------



## Cynic-American (Sep 29, 2007)

jillian said:


> Just one that's valid.



translated: one which I agree with


----------



## Gunny (Sep 30, 2007)

Cynic-American said:


> human trash because I dont agree with your fucked views on life.
> Oh well.
> 
> Read this, something I posted before, buy you decided to ignore it, how shocking-
> http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/ar...TICLE_ID=27431




Grow up.  You're not trash because you don't agree with me.  I could care less.  You're trash because of your behavior, and your fucked up, unsupported views.  Accusing people of pedophilia for not buying off on your fantasy correlations is about as low-rent as it gets.

I don't ignore bullshit ... I step over or around it.  It gets stuck on your shoes and is a bitch to get off.


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2007)

Larkinn said:


> Actually your comments give me a general idea of who youy are.   So actually I haves some knowledge of what a fuckwit you are.   And by the way...its sarcAsm, not sarcIsm...dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you are an expert at "SARCASM," and are very adept at character assassination without knowledge of said victim. Real good.

Problem is, you haven't said shit about the topic at hand. Makes me think you're just a sassy little, shit spewing, ass licking, twit. So either shut the fuck up or get with the topic you fucking idiot.

And it's "you," not "youy," and "between," not "beteen," and "OK," not "ok,"  you stupid fuck. You made TRIPLE the mistakes I did. How does your own medicine taste shit for brains?


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2007)

doniston said:


> One more of your lies. the problem is that I don't really think you realize they are lies.  You take an incident and blow it ip way out of proportion.
> 
> yes I know the incident he is referring to, and I did no such thing,  I related a story and "concern" a young friend of mine came to me about and   he  totally distorted it.
> 
> YEP, he is indeed the Pale_Rider I detest.    Just getting a second (or new) wind, I guess.



It's not a lie you old pervert. You ultimately got banned from DP for it. That and many other lies you told. Lying seems to be what you do best. I'm sure it won't be long and I'll catch you at one here too. You're fucking senile, and you don't think you do it. Problem is, you do. You lie.


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2007)

jillian said:


> Most pedophiles are heterosexual.  Try again. And, generally, accusing people of a crime is considered defamatory and actionable. Just saying.



That my dear, is the biggest lie on earth.

*Report: Pedophilia more common among 'gays'
Research purports to reveal 'dark side' of homosexual culture*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posted: April 29, 2002
1:00 a.m. Eastern


By Jon Dougherty
© 2002 WorldNetDaily.com 


Child molestation and pedophilia occur far more commonly among homosexuals than among heterosexuals on a per capita basis, according to a new study. 

"Overwhelming evidence supports the belief that homosexuality is a sexual deviancy often accompanied by disorders that have dire consequences for our culture," wrote Steve Baldwin in, "Child Molestation and the Homosexual Movement," soon to be published by the Regent University Law Review. 

Baldwin is the executive director of the Council for National Policy in Washington, D.C. 

"It is difficult to convey the dark side of the homosexual culture without appearing harsh," wrote Baldwin. "However, it is time to acknowledge that homosexual behavior threatens the foundation of Western civilization  the nuclear family." 

Though the homosexual community and much of the media scoff at such accusations, Baldwin  who chaired the California Assembly's Education committee, where he fought against support for the homosexual agenda in the state's public schools  says in his report that homosexual activists' "efforts to target children both for their own sexual pleasure and to enlarge the homosexual movement" constitute an "unmistakable" attack on "the family unit." 

Baldwin's research is substantiated in a recently completed body of work written by Dr. Judith Reisman, president of the Institute for Media Education and author of numerous authoritative books debunking sexual myths, including "Kinsey, Crimes & Consequences." 

In her thesis  also written for the Regent University Law Review  Reisman cited psychologist Eugene Abel, whose research found that homosexuals "sexually molest young boys with an incidence that is occurring from five times greater than the molestation of girls. " 

Abel also found that non-incarcerated "child molesters admitted from 23.4 to 281.7 acts per offender  whose targets were males." 

"The rate of homosexual versus heterosexual child sexual abuse is staggering," said Reisman, who was the principal investigator for an $800,000 Justice Department grant studying child pornography and violence. "Abels data of 150.2 boys abused per male homosexual offender finds no equal (yet) in heterosexual violations of 19.8 girls." 

Jay Heavener, spokesman for PFLAG  Parents, Families and Friends of Lesbians and Gays, counters that federal crime data refute claims that homosexuals molest children at higher rates than heterosexuals. 

"According to data from the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI), this claim is false," he told WND by e-mail. "The gay and lesbian community calls into question any dubious research which flies in the face of our own experience." 

And Gary Schoener, a clinical psychologist who has been diagnosing and treating clergy abuse for 28 years, told Salon.com, "There are far more heterosexual cases than homosexual." 

In terms of sheer numbers, that may be true. But in terms of numbers of children abused per offender, homosexuals abuse with far greater frequency; and boys, research shows, are the much-preferred target. 

Baldwin says evidence he examined disproves the assertion that child molestation is more prevalent among heterosexuals. Both he and Reisman found that media coverage of adult homosexual abuse of minors is also slanted. 

"The National Lesbian and Gay Journalists Association (NLGJA) recently boasted that although homosexuals are less than two percent of the population, three-fourths of the people who decide the content of the front page of the New York Times are homosexual," Reisman wrote. 

That one fact is especially noteworthy, experts point out, given the recent child sex scandals taking place within the American Catholic church. 

A survey by WorldNetDaily of recent news reports found that rarely did the media describe priestly sexual abuse as "homosexual" or "gay" activity  even though the worst incidents involved male-to-male contact, and a spate of investigative reports has revealed that the Vatican is concerned about an upsurge of homosexuals in seminary schools throughout the world. 

Gay press promotes sex with children 

Baldwin says his research not only "confirms that homosexuals molest children at a rate vastly higher than heterosexuals," but it found that "the mainstream homosexual culture" even "commonly promotes sex with children." 

"The editorial board of the leading pedophile academic journal, Paidika, is dominated by prominent homosexual scholars such as San Francisco State University professor John DeCecco, who happens to edit the Journal of Homosexuality," Baldwin wrote. 

During his research, he also found: 


The Journal of Homosexuality recently published a special double-issue entitled, "Male Intergenerational Intimacy," containing many articles portraying sex between men and minor boys as loving relationships. One article said parents should look upon the pedophile who loves their son "not as a rival or competitor, not as a theft of their property, but as a partner in the boy's upbringing, someone to be welcomed into their home." 

In 1995 the homosexual magazine "Guide" said, "We can be proud that the gay movement has been home to the few voices who have had the courage to say out loud that children are naturally sexual" and "deserve the right to sexual expression with whoever they choose. " The article went on to say: "Instead of fearing being labeled pedophiles, we must proudly proclaim that sex is good, including children's sexuality  we must do it for the children's sake." 

Larry Kramer, the founder of ACT-UP, a noted homosexual activist group, wrote in his book, "Report from the Holocaust: The Making of an AIDS Activist": "In those instances where children do have sex with their homosexual elders, be they teachers or anyone else, I submit that often, very often, the child desires the activity, and perhaps even solicits it." 

In a study of advertisements in the influential homosexual newspaper, The Advocate, Reisman found ads for a "Penetrable Boy Doll  available in three provocative positions. She also found that the number of erotic boy images in each issue of The Advocate averaged 14. 

Homosexual newspapers and travel publications advertise prominently for countries where boy prostitution is heavy, such as Burma, the Philippines, Sri Lanka and Thailand.
Homosexuality 'youth-oriented'? 

"Research on the homosexual lifestyle confirms it is almost exclusively a youth-oriented culture," Baldwin wrote. "Very few gays exhibit preference for older men." 

"Some admit to focus on teenage boys," he said, "some on prepubescent boys, and many cross over between categories." 

A 1988 study detailed in Baldwin's report found that most pedophiles even consider themselves to be "gay." According to the study, "Archives of Sexual Behavior," some 86 percent of pedophiles described themselves as homosexual or bisexual. Also, the study found, the number of teenage male prostitutes who identify as homosexuals has risen from 10 percent to 60 percent in the past 15 years. 

When asked what he thought about critics who attempt to debunk his research, Baldwin said the results speak for themselves. 

"For them to say this theory is false is to call many of the homosexual movement's leaders liars," he said. "Most of my evidence comes right from the gay community." 

"I managed to find enough evidence that my thesis  child molestation is an integral part of the homosexual movement  is a valid thesis," Baldwin told WorldNetDaily. 

Other experts have also found a distinct pattern between child sex abusers and the incidence of homosexuality. 

"How long can psychologists be in denial about the significance of the dark side, and ignore what it implies about the homosexual condition? And there's a matter of even greater concern. How long will psychologists eagerly throw open the door to gay life for every sexually confused teenager?" writes Joseph Nicolosi, Ph.D, on behalf of NARTH  the National Association for Research and Therapy of Homosexuality  a group that says it exists to "provide psychological understanding of the cause, treatment and behavior patterns associated with homosexuality, within the boundaries of a civil public dialogue." 

The North American Man-Boy Love Association, or NAMBLA, is "a group that openly promotes sex with minor boys and claims that boy-lovers respond to the needs of the boys they love," Baldwin said in his report. 

The group is often endorsed by "many of the homosexual movement's most prominent leaders," he said. 

Advocacy moving to schools 

Promotion of the "gay and lesbian lifestyle" is increasing in the nation's public schools. 

A WND survey of homosexual-oriented websites found that almost every group has some sort of program to "educate" teachers, school administrators and other school employees about the homosexual lifestyle: 


GLSEN  the Gay Lesbian and Straight Education Network  bills itself as "the largest national network of parents, students, educators and others" specifically formed to end "discrimination based on sexual orientation and gender identity/expression in K-12 schools. Two recent press released boasted of the Broward County (Fla.) school board approving GLSEN-sponsored "training for teachers." 

A student activist working with GLSEN officials has managed to "give voice" recently to "gay, lesbian, bisexual and transgendered students" at California schools; 

PFLAG has created a national campaign called, "From Our House to the Schoolhouse," distributing to school officials  among other materials  a booklet entitled, "Just the Facts About Sexual Orientation and Youth: A Primer For Principals, Educators, & School Personnel. [Editor's note: Readers need the Adobe PDF reader to open and read this file.]
Though most school-related programs are sold to administrators and parents as programs designed simply to end persecution of homosexuals and lesbians, none disclose what Baldwin says is compelling evidence that homosexuality is harmful to children. 

"What  does the academic literature say about the relationship between homosexuality and child molestation? Quite a bit, actually," he wrote, quoting data compiled by the Family Research Institute: "Scientific studies confirm a strong pedophilic predisposition among homosexuals." 

The institute, after reviewing more than 19 studies and peer-reviewed reports in a 1985 "Psychological Reports" article, found that homosexuals account for between 25 and 40 percent of all child molestation. 

"But this number is low," Baldwin says, "due to the fact that many reporters will not report if a child molester is a homosexual, even if he knows that to be the case." 

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=27431


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2007)

Larkinn said:


> Yay...and this is another opportunity to play my favorite game!  Teach a retard a logical fact!
> 
> *The fallacy you have just committed is the abscence of evidence (or statements) for something does not prove (or give evidence for) the opposite of that fact. *  Isn't this exciting!   Maybe soon if you try really really hard you'll be able to make a comment that doesn't make the collective board feel as if they just wasted a little bit of their lives!



Yeah you know all about that don't you jerk off? 

Do you EVER debate the TOPIC, or is grade school recess sass all you can do?


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Gays and Pedophilia *


teenage boys," he said, "some on prepubescent boys, and many cross over between categories." 

A 1988 study detailed in Baldwin's report found that most pedophiles even consider themselves to be "gay." According to the study, "Archives of Sexual Behavior," some 86 percent of pedophiles described themselves as homosexual or bisexual. Also, the study found, the number of teenage male prostitutes who identify as homosexuals has risen from 10 percent to 60 percent in the past 15 years. 

When asked what he thought about critics who attempt to debunk his research, Baldwin said the results speak for themselves. 

"For them to say this theory is false is to call many of the homosexual movement's leaders liars," he said. "Most of my evidence comes right from the gay community." 
"I managed to find enough evidence that my thesis  child molestation is an integral part of the homosexual movement  is a valid thesis," Baldwin told WorldNetDaily. 

Other experts have also found a distinct pattern between child sex abusers and the incidence of homosexuality. 

"How long can psychologists be in denial about the significance of the dark side, and ignore what it implies about the homosexual condition? And there's a matter of even greater concern. How long will psychologists eagerly throw open the door to gay life for every sexually confused teenager?" writes Joseph Nicolosi, Ph.D, on behalf of NARTH  the National Association for Research and Therapy of Homosexuality  a group that says it exists to "provide psychological understanding of the cause, treatment and behavior patterns associated with homosexuality, within the boundaries of a civil public dialogue." 

The North American Man-Boy Love Association, or NAMBLA, is "a group that openly promotes sex with minor boys and claims that boy-lovers respond to the needs of the boys they love," Baldwin said in his report. 

The group is often endorsed by "many of the homosexual movement's most prominent leaders," he said. 

Advocacy moving to schools 

Promotion of the "gay and lesbian lifestyle" is increasing in the nation's public schools. 

A WND survey of homosexual-oriented websites found that almost every group has some sort of program to "educate" teachers, school administrators and other school employees about the homosexual lifestyle: 


GLSEN  the Gay Lesbian and Straight Education Network  bills itself as "the largest national network of parents, students, educators and others" specifically formed to end "discrimination based on sexual orientation and gender identity/expression in K-12 schools. Two recent press released boasted of the Broward County (Fla.) school board approving GLSEN-sponsored "training for teachers." 

A student activist working with GLSEN officials has managed to "give voice" recently to "gay, lesbian, bisexual and transgendered students" at California schools; 

PFLAG has created a national campaign called, "From Our House to the Schoolhouse," distributing to school officials  among other materials  a booklet entitled, "Just the Facts About Sexual Orientation and Youth: A Primer For Principals, Educators, & School Personnel. [Editor's note: Readers need the Adobe PDF reader to open and read this file.] 
Though most school-related programs are sold to administrators and parents as programs designed simply to end persecution of homosexuals and lesbians, none disclose what Baldwin says is compelling evidence that homosexuality is harmful to children. 

"What  does the academic literature say about the relationship between homosexuality and child molestation? Quite a bit, actually," he wrote, quoting data compiled by the Family Research Institute: "Scientific studies confirm a strong pedophilic predisposition among homosexuals." 

The institute, after reviewing more than 19 studies and peer-reviewed reports in a 1985 "Psychological Reports" article, found that homosexuals account for between 25 and 40 percent of all child molestation. 

"But this number is low," Baldwin says, "due to the fact that many reporters will not report if a child molester is a homosexual, even if he knows that to be the case."

http://www.blessedcause.org/protest/pedophilia homosexuals 2.htm


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2007)

*FAG SCHOOL* 


I will call this education in PERVERSITY, FAG School. It has 5 possible opportunities of education----

1.Home Schooling

2.Peer Schooling.

3.Literary Schooling.

4.Tutoring by Pedophile

5.U.S.Govt. Mandatory Public School Sexual Education Program


*HOME SCHOOLING*


Home Schooling should not need much explanation. This is where the child is taught by a HOMOSEXUAL-BISEXUAL parent, guardian, stepparent, brother, sister, ect... 
In the past it was done in secret to satisfy the desires of the PERVERT residing in the home with the child. Although this is not nessescarily the only case now because with the recent laws passed allowing HOMOSEXUALS to adopt children, they are given the opportunity to teach by example, and not "hands on" (excuse the pun).


*PEER SCHOOLING*


This method of FAG schooling comes from another child outside the home but connected through education, sports, ect... It is more like the spread of a VIRUS than an education. I use this term for one reason only. The child is taught by another child that has already experienced one of the 5 types of FAG School. Therefore the education is spread just like an infectious disease, from one PERVERSELY infected child to one MORAL child.


*LITERARY SCHOOLING*


The literary education aspect of FAG School takes place from America's abundant adult publication industry. Millions of HOMOSEXUAL PORNOGRAPHIC magazines, e-zines, videotapes, television shows ect.... poison the minds of our children daily. You can go behind just about any convenience store (some stores are Christian and do not partake in such sin) in America at the end of the month, look in their dumpster, and pull all the free smut you want from inside. Now if an adult can find out about this with such ease, how easy would it be for a child to get ahold of this "throw away" smut? Children are explorers. They look through everything and want to learn everything. If they find a HOMOSEXUAL PORNO magazine in the empty lot down the street do you really think they will not look at it? Don't you think that the images might bring some curiosity, thus further spreading the VIRUS? Hopefully this explains the Literary side of FAG School.


*Tutoring by PEDOPHILE*


This should not need explanation, but I will cover it anyway. This aspect of the FAG Education is when a child is forcibly or suductively RAPED by a PEDOPHILE. If it is done with or without consent it is still rape beacuse the person giving the consent is still a child!!!! Usually the child is bribed into this over a period of time with gifts, excursions, ect..and the Perpetrator is almost always a friend of the family, coach, teacher, relative ect.... The thing most people do not realize is that these sick individuals who do this to these children are they themselves products of the VIRUS which has run full course. At some time in their lives these PEDOPHILES have been abused by being forced to attend FAG School.


I know you are asking "How can a girl getting raped by a man or a boy being molested by a woman cause HOMOSEXUALITY?" Well this is so apparent it's almost absurd to even discuss it. BUT, for the sake of those who will dissect this essay we will.


Two of my children were raped by a PEDOPHILE. Because of this I have had extensive exposure to children in counseling for being victims of this CRIME. Through the years of this counseling I have heard many children of both sexes state that they were no longer attracted to the opposite sex because of the trauma they experienced. They had become attracted to the same sex because of heterosexual RAPE that they experienced during childhood or the early teenage years. Hence- Heterosexual PEDOPHILIA also causes HOMOSEXUALITY.


*U.S.Govt. Mandatory Public School Sexual Education Program*


Yes that's right friends, public school. If you havn't attended public school in the last 10 years, then you probably do not know that the U.S. Govt has made it mandatory to teach HOMOSEXUAL ACTS in the human development/sex education courses taught in ALL U.S. Middle Schools. The so-called reason is to educate in "safe sex". Hmmm, well I would think that ANY premarital sex is unsafe, and (the secular reason this should not be taught) since it is illegal for HOMOSEXUALS to marry in most of the U.S. it is unnessescary for ANYONE to know "SAFE HOMOSEXUAL SEX", that is unless you live in some Godforsaken place like Hawaii. Now (the moral reason this should not be taught) in the WORD OF GOD in Leviticus 20:13 it states that HOMOSEXUALITY is an abomination before the LORD and that all who practice it will DIE. Therefore I strongly urge that if you have ANY MORAL CHARACTER above that of the PERVERT POLITICIANS who have mandated this "education" nessescary, that you DO NOT allow your children to take the Public School Sex Education Classes. If you do let them attend, are you guilty of the same sin as the HOMOSEXUALS? Hmmmm, well if you're child turns into a QUEER after taking the course, then I would say you are definately guilty.


*The HOMOSEXUAL link to PEDOPHILIA*


The link between HOMOSEXUALS and PEDOPHILES should be very apparent by now. Only 4 areas of education comprise the act of HOMOSEXUAL Reproduction. PEDOPHILES cover 25&#37; of the education which "creates" new HOMOSEXUALS out of innocent children. Therefore PEDOPHILES are 25% of a education/VIRUS nessescary for the HOMOSEXUAL to continue it's existence on Earth. They cannot biologically reproduce, therefore they need all 4 methods of HOMOSEXUAL education just to continue to exist.


Still don't see the connection? Remember those pictures I spoke of in the beginning of this article? Remember where they come from? From HOMOSEXUALS raising adopted children and photographing them. The Adoptive HOMOSEXUAL "Parents" then forward the pictures of "their" children to the CHILD PORNOGRAPHY Industry for publication. These pictures then enter websites and publications where they fuel the desires of PEDOPHILES until photos no longer fulfill their sexual urges. At this point the PEDOPHILE goes out, seduces a child, passes on the education/VIRUS to the child, AND completing the circle Educates/Reproduces a new, fresh HOMOSEXUAL for the QUEER masses to prey upon. And THAT is the link between HOMOSEXUALS and PEDOPHILES.


*SATAN*


Unfortunately the powers of SATAN now influence the politicians of our great land and soon will rule the earth. All of the immoral things happening in our country today have happened before. And just as before, these IMMORALITIES were ignored by people in power and played down to the population through media until they were no longer crimes but accepted behavior. When did this happen you ask? It happened in SODOM and in GOMORRAH . Do you remember how that one turned out? Well guess what friends, we are just about there.


*GUILT*


You ask "What does this have to do with me? I am not a HOMOSEXUAL. I am not a PEDOPHILE. Why should I be worried?" Well friends I'll tell you why.


SODOM and GOMORRAH were judged by what was allowed to happen their by their inhabitants. Not all the citizens of these two cities were guilty of the actual sins the cities were judged for. But they were guilty of ALLOWING the sins to be comitted. In GODS eyes that is just as guilty as committing the actual sinitself.


*JUDGEMENT*


Now ask yourself this....

Have you stood up for righteousness and voiced your opinion about HOMOSEXUALS and PEDOPHILES to your friends, neighbors, church congregation, government officials, children, relatives, co-workers, ect., ect....or did you sit meekly by and keep quiet thinking that if it doesn't effect you it doesn't matter? But more importantly have you ever voiced it to the HOMOSEXUALS themselves? Guess what. If you havn't voiced the disgust that GOD has placed upon your heart because it is not "POLITICALLY CORRECT" to do so then you are just as guilty as they are and are going to be judged by GOD.


When GOD asks you why you didn't witness the GOSPEL of JESUS CHRIST to the HOMOSEXUAL what will you say? That they wouldn't listen anyway? How can they listen to the GOSPEL if they are never told the GOSPEL. The HOMOSEXUAL you pass by today because you feel it's not POLITICALLY CORRECT to witness to will BURN IN HELL because you didn't take the time or the chance to be POLITICALLY INCORRECT, and guess what? Because of that YOU are also guilty of his SIN and will suffer the same fate.


*WORK for GOD*


Save your soul. Save their souls. Save the children's souls. It's easy. When you hear a conversation about HOMOSEXUALS or PEDOPHILES don't just ignore it. Speak up! Voice your disgust. Tell them what GOD says about the subject. If you hear of a PEDOPHILE website write me about it. I will forward it to the proper authorities and to the internet provider of the site and we'll get it pulled. Get on the right team and come on in for the big win! JESUS is coming soon! Ask yourself just whose team you're on.



*
Remember, the soul you save could be your own!*​
http://www.webspawner.com/users/falga8/index.html


----------



## Larkinn (Sep 30, 2007)

Pale Rider said:


> So you are an expert at "SARCASM," and are very adept at character assassination without knowledge of said victim. Real good.
> 
> Problem is, you haven't said shit about the topic at hand. Makes me think you're just a sassy little, shit spewing, ass licking, twit. So either shut the fuck up or get with the topic you fucking idiot.
> 
> And it's "you," not "youy," and "between," not "beteen," and "OK," not "ok,"  you stupid fuck. You made TRIPLE the mistakes I did. How does your own medicine taste shit for brains?



Lmfao...you got me there.   I always thought you was spelled youy...how could I ever have made that type of mistake?   Oh wait...maybe it was because mine were typos and yours was a spelling error.   Include, of course, the fact that I was posting at 4 in the morning and was drunk as fuck.   

And I've said a lot about the topic at hand.   You just dislike it because you can't handle alternative points of view.



> That my dear, is the biggest lie on earth.



Actually your study does not refute her claim.   Lets see if you can use a little bit of brainpower and figure out why not.   



> Yeah you know all about that don't you jerk off?
> 
> Do you EVER debate the TOPIC, or is grade school recess sass all you can do?



Lmao...are you really defending CA?...I guess I can see why.   You two really are similar in many respects.


----------



## Larkinn (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow...you really are a paranoid fuckwit, aren't you?



> The so-called reason is to educate in "safe sex". Hmmm, well I would think that ANY premarital sex is unsafe, and (the secular reason this should not be taught) since it is illegal for HOMOSEXUALS to marry in most of the U.S. it is unnessescary for ANYONE to know "SAFE HOMOSEXUAL SEX", that is unless you live in some Godforsaken place like Hawaii.



Hawaii?   Godforsaken?   One of the most beautiful places in the US, Godforsaken?

That article is so idiotic its hard to know where to start.


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2007)

Larkinn said:


> Lmfao...you got me there.   I always thought you was spelled youy...how could I ever have made that type of mistake?   Oh wait...maybe it was because mine were typos and yours was a spelling error.   Include, of course, the fact that I was posting at 4 in the morning and was drunk as fuck.
> 
> And I've said a lot about the topic at hand.   You just dislike it because you can't handle alternative points of view.
> 
> ...



So you are the board jerk off... OK... got it. 

Get a life.


----------



## Larkinn (Sep 30, 2007)

Pale Rider said:


> So you are the board jerk off... OK... got it.
> 
> Get a life.



I take it that means you were unable to figure out why your link did not refute her claim, huh?   

What a surprise...

I'll give you a hint...it has to do with the words "per capita".


----------



## lieberalism (Sep 30, 2007)

fagots are freaks of nature. they need to be put into prison camps and experimented on. they dont have rights. america doesnt need any more faggots, who are child molestors. all child molestors are homosexists, and take part in homoism.

mexicans are to crime as homoists are to child molesting


----------



## MD_Dotson (Sep 30, 2007)

I have to say I agree with you a little. I have seen people protest because they want people to know about their sex lives and is done with the same sex. No matter what we are in this world, we owe it to ourselves and our neighbors to be civilized and respectful. Every group of people whether white, black, gay or straight has mean, rude people that should be eterminated from this world. I do not care who you sleep with. I do not want to know about anybody's sex lives. MYOB, and the world will be a better place. 

As far as religion goes, the last time I checked I cannot get into heaven by hating gays, I do not please my God by hating anything. I have to try and live my life everyday, trying to do the right thing for others and for myself. Where do you find the time to hate everyone else for thier sins?


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2007)

MD_Dotson said:


> I have to say I agree with you a little. I have seen people protest because they want people to know about their sex lives and is done with the same sex. No matter what we are in this world, we owe it to ourselves and our neighbors to be civilized and respectful. Every group of people whether white, black, gay or straight has mean, rude people that should be eterminated from this world. I do not care who you sleep with. I do not want to know about anybody's sex lives. MYOB, and the world will be a better place.
> 
> As far as religion goes, the last time I checked I cannot get into heaven by hating gays, I do not please my God by hating anything. I have to try and live my life everyday, trying to do the right thing for others and for myself. Where do you find the time to hate everyone else for thier sins?



I don't think anyone here is purporting that we should "hate" homos. However, the Bible is pretty harsh about what it has to say about them...



> *What does the Bible say about homosexuality?*
> 
> 
> There are those who like to say that the Bible does not condemn homosexuality.  Various verses are cited (out of context) and the verses that people use to show that homosexuality is wrong are explained away.  The world wants to change God's words and meanings into something more suitable to its sinful desires.  Nevertheless, the truth stands:  The Bible condemns homosexuality as a sin. Let's look at what it says.
> ...


http://www.carm.org/questions/homosexuality.htm


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2007)

Larkinn said:


> I take it that means you were unable to figure out why your link did not refute her claim, huh?
> 
> What a surprise...
> 
> I'll give you a hint...it has to do with the words "per capita".



No... the "point," dimwit, is that homos are far more likely to be pedophiles than heterosexuals. THAT is a PROVEN FACT.


----------



## Larkinn (Sep 30, 2007)

Pale Rider said:


> No... the "point," dimwit, is that homos are far more likely to be pedophiles than heterosexuals. THAT is a PROVEN FACT.



Its not a fact, but lets take it as one just for fun.   

Now its also true that those molested by pedophiles are far more likely to be molested by someone straight than someone gay.   Can you reconcile them?   I'm trying to make you less stupid boy...pay attention now and try hard.


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2007)

Larkinn said:


> Its not a fact, but lets take it as one just for fun.


Yes... it is a fact.   



Larkinn said:


> Now its also true that those molested by pedophiles are far more likely to be molested by someone straight than someone gay.   Can you reconcile them?   I'm trying to make you less stupid boy...pay attention now and try hard.


Not "per capita." You DO know what that means, don't you son? You're the one that threw it out there.


----------



## Larkinn (Sep 30, 2007)

Pale Rider said:


> Yes... it is a fact.



Based on what exactly...a few scientific studies?   Just curious...if a few scientific studies say something is true, do you accept it as a fact?   



> Not "per capita." You DO know what that means, don't you son? You're the one that threw it out there.



And where exactly in Jillians post did it say per capita that might justify you saying she lied?   Ah, yes, it didn't.   Hence, you were, surprise surprise, wrong yet again.


----------



## mattskramer (Sep 30, 2007)

Pale Rider said:


> I don't think anyone here is purporting that we should "hate" homos. However, the Bible is pretty harsh about what it has to say about them...
> 
> 
> http://www.carm.org/questions/homosexuality.htm



So you believe everything that this 2000-year-old book says.  It is hard to believe that people are still shoving this 2000 year old book at people as a reason to oppose homosexuality.  Okay.  Then you better be obeying the other rules and admonitions of the Bible:

http://www.biblicalnonsense.com/chapter10.html

_The women are to choose between concealing their heads and having their hair completely shaven. Later, Paul takes away the latter choice by declaring a shaved head to be a disgrace in need of covering (1 Corinthians 11:5-7)._

This is a New Testament rule. There are many more bizarre Biblical instructions that are often overlooked today by those so focused on showing that God opposes homosexuality.  So what if he does?  Dont atheists exist?

Also see http://www.diy-punk.org/diyfiles/hcpguide/8.html

The Old Testament has some interesting rules about women, particularly where menstruation and childbirth are concerned:

_After bearing a male child, women are unclean for forty days (Leviticus 12:2-4)_ 

After bearing a female child, women are unclean for eighty days (Leviticus 12:5) 

Do you obey all of these rules? Do you consider them outdated because they're ancient Jewish laws from the Old Testament? If so, read on; the New Testament is equally sexist.

Many prohibitions can be found in 1 Corinthians 11:3-15, 1 Corinthians 14:34-35 and 1 Timothy 2:9-14. Christian women must never have short hair or go without a hat, hood or scarf covering their hair; they must never speak in church; they're not allowed to braid their long hair or wear jewelry (which probably includes piercings); they can't wear expensive clothes (does an overpriced hooded sweatshirt count?); and they certainly can't accept any leadership role within the scene which may cause them to have authority over any men. In addition to all these Biblical Thou Shalt Nots, there are quite a few Thou Shalts. For example, in Titus 2:3-5, older women are urged to be reverent and sober, while younger women are told to be chaste, domestic, and submissive to their husbands. So, Christian males, it's your job to keep Christian females in line with these Biblical laws. Good luck, and keep in mind the Apostle Paul's admonition from 1 Corinthians 7:1 -- "It is well for a man not to touch a woman."


----------



## doniston (Sep 30, 2007)

Pale_rider, you have apparently just qualifed for a new Guinnis world record for posting Garbage.  You have out-done yourself.----Congrats!


----------



## Toro (Sep 30, 2007)

I didn't realize there was an organized sock puppet campaign by liberals across the Internet to make conservatives look remarkably idiotic.


----------



## lieberalism (Sep 30, 2007)

liberals dont make conservatives look bad, they do that themselves on this site.

pale rider is a voice of reason in a sea of liberalism that is this board.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## midcan5 (Nov 15, 2007)

Actually this needs to bumped out of current events.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 15, 2007)

It used to be in religion/ ethics.


----------



## mkyice (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi, new here. I have 4 school age children. I am required to send them to school by law. My oldest is 17 and I have seen schools go from teaching facts and avoiding discussions about their personal views on sex (and sexual orientation) and politics to spouting their opinions like they are facts. My husband is active duty military and we have been in no less than 6 different school districts in different states; our current school district in CA has been the worst about it. I'm not sure if that is because of the location or if it is like this now in other districts that we haven't had more recent experiences with.
If I am equired to send my child to school to be educated (which I have no problem with doing that) I think that public schools should stick to teaching facts and leave there opinions out of the classroom...at the very least, they should make it very clear that what they are stating is their opinion and not facts.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 4, 2008)

Palerider was posting some great facts about homosexuality, don't understand all the resistance.


----------



## mkyice (Jul 4, 2008)

Whether or not a homosexual lifestyle is ok or not is an opinion, and I don't appreciate schools teaching that it is perfectly normal and acceptable as if it was factual.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jul 7, 2008)

We must realize that Homosexuals ,are never accepted in many African Tribes.
They are expelled from the tribe,when their sexual orientation is exposed.It is viewed as 
abnormal and, they remove the person from the tribal society.

I do agree with you,that there is a Homosexual militant agenda at work in the United 
States,who are trying to promote Homosexuality as "Normal" or "Natural", it is not.
We must realize that the homosexual has infiltrated all levels of society.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 7, 2008)

mkyice said:


> Hi, new here. I have 4 school age children. I am required to send them to school by law. My oldest is 17 and I have seen schools go from teaching facts and avoiding discussions about their personal views on sex (and sexual orientation) and politics to spouting their opinions like they are facts. My husband is active duty military and we have been in no less than 6 different school districts in different states; our current school district in CA has been the worst about it. I'm not sure if that is because of the location or if it is like this now in other districts that we haven't had more recent experiences with.
> If I am equired to send my child to school to be educated (which I have no problem with doing that) I think that public schools should stick to teaching facts and leave there opinions out of the classroom...at the very least, they should make it very clear that what they are stating is their opinion and not facts.




Good luck.
Part of the problem is the teachers themselves aren't well taught, and don't understand the difference between fact, fiction, and opinion.


----------



## 007 (Jul 8, 2008)

52ndStreet said:


> We must realize that Homosexuals ,are never accepted in many African Tribes.
> They are expelled from the tribe,when their sexual orientation is exposed.It is viewed as
> abnormal and, they remove the person from the tribal society.
> 
> ...



Not to mention the muslims, who simply "KILL" homos, which is extreme in my opinion, but patting them on the head and calling them a cute little name like "gay" and telling them they're OK isn't right either. They should stay in their closet or get help.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jul 9, 2008)

Pale Rider said:


> Not to mention the muslims, who simply "KILL" homos, which is extreme in my opinion, but patting them on the head and calling them a cute little name like "gay" and telling them they're OK isn't right either. They should stay in their closet or get help.



In Jamaica, you can get up to Ten years hard labour in prison for engaging in
Homosexual acts,it is illegal to be a Homosexual in the island of Jamaica.
many Homosexuals are lynched on that island,before the Police can even arrest them.The public has been known to hand down their own form of punishment for that crime.

"Ya mon,no batty mon must walk pan Jamaican Soil mon, strickly adam and eve mon."


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 10, 2008)

My Brother just came home from Iraq and many of the men over there believe men are for pleasure and women are for making babies.....Oh yea news flash they are muslim.


----------



## editec (Jul 11, 2008)

Another gay thread?

You people have queers on the brain.


----------



## 007 (Jul 11, 2008)

editec said:


> Another gay thread?
> 
> You people have queers on the brain.



You might want to check out the date it was started.


----------



## Wow (Jul 12, 2008)

mkyice said:


> Hi, new here. I have 4 school age children. I am required to send them to school by law. My oldest is 17 and I have seen schools go from teaching facts and avoiding discussions about their personal views on sex (and sexual orientation) and politics to spouting their opinions like they are facts. My husband is active duty military and we have been in no less than 6 different school districts in different states; our current school district in CA has been the worst about it. I'm not sure if that is because of the location or if it is like this now in other districts that we haven't had more recent experiences with.
> If I am equired to send my child to school to be educated (which I have no problem with doing that) I think that public schools should stick to teaching facts and leave there opinions out of the classroom...at the very least, they should make it very clear that what they are stating is their opinion and not facts.


Excellent post!
You have the right to stand up to these Hippie freaks!
You have millions of parents supporting your position.

I think these Teachers need to be reminded who is paying for their salaries and benefits.


----------



## 007 (Jul 12, 2008)

mkyice said:


> Whether or not a homosexual lifestyle is ok or not is an opinion, and I don't appreciate schools teaching that it is perfectly normal and acceptable as if it was factual.



I would disagree it's an opinion. It's an unnatural act that invokes disgust and revulsion with 95% of all people on earth. That is the "normal" reaction. For same sex people to engage in sex is completely and entirely against nature. That's not an opinion, that's a fact. It's disgusting, perverted, and unnatural, and it's perfectly natural to be disgusted by it. The vast majority are. Don't let PC get in the way of the truth.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 13, 2008)

Pale Rider said:


> I would disagree it's an opinion. It's an unnatural act that invokes disgust and revulsion with 95% of all people on earth. That is the "normal" reaction. For same sex people to engage in sex is completely and entirely against nature. That's not an opinion, that's a fact. It's disgusting, perverted, and unnatural, and it's perfectly natural to be disgusted by it. The vast majority are. Don't let PC get in the way of the truth.



Excellent post. Two men who take it in each others butt are not manly, masculine nor indicative of being real men, its acting in the place of women.


----------



## mattskramer (Jul 13, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> Excellent post. Two men who take it in each others butt are not manly, masculine nor indicative of being real men, its acting in the place of women.



So?  If men want to (supposedly) act like women, so be it.


----------



## mattskramer (Jul 13, 2008)

Pale Rider said:


> I would disagree it's an opinion. It's an unnatural act that invokes disgust and revulsion with 95% of all people on earth. That is the "normal" reaction. For same sex people to engage in sex is completely and entirely against nature. That's not an opinion, that's a fact. It's disgusting, perverted, and unnatural, and it's perfectly natural to be disgusted by it. The vast majority are. Don't let PC get in the way of the truth.



Being natural or normal does not make something right or wrong.  
Read up on logic fallacies.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 13, 2008)

mattskramer said:


> Being natural or normal does not make something right or wrong.
> Read up on logic fallacies.



Sodomosexuality is *NOT* normal so it is wrong. Is it normal for a man to wlk down the street and punch you in the face for no reason?


----------



## roomy (Jul 13, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> Is it normal for a man to wlk down the street and punch you in the face for no reason?



Quite normal in my home town

Are you still here Troll?


----------



## mattskramer (Jul 13, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> Sodomosexuality is *NOT* normal so it is wrong. Is it normal for a man to wlk down the street and punch you in the face for no reason?



Uh.  Hello.  I just said that what is normal or natural is not necessarily right or wrong.  Sodomy might be wrong.  It might not be wrong.  It is a logical fallacy to conclude that it is wrong on the basis of it not being normal or natural. 

Naturalistic fallacy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

It is not normal for a man to walk down the street and punch you in the face for no reason.  I would consider such an act to be wrong.  

Is it normal to swim in freezing water in the middle of winter while wearing almost nothing?  Does it mean that such activity is wrong or right?

Ice swimming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ravi (Jul 13, 2008)

Everything humans do is normal and natural. Even the Bass's obsessive posting about gay sex.


----------



## roomy (Jul 13, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Everything humans do is normal and natural. Even the Bass's obsessive posting about gay sex.



How are you doin'?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 13, 2008)

roomy said:


> How are you doin'?



Great, how's your tummy?


----------



## roomy (Jul 13, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Great, how's your tummy?



Full of beer

I think I will leave the 4 quarterpound cheeseburgers alone in future

sometimes it is good to have a good blowout.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 13, 2008)

roomy said:


> Full of beer
> 
> I think I will leave the 4 quarterpound cheeseburgers alone in future
> 
> sometimes it is good to have a good blowout.



lol!

I've been craving a quarterpounder ever since you started that thread yesterday. I wonder how many are craving some of Bass's ass since reading this thread?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 13, 2008)

mattskramer said:


> Uh.  Hello.  I just said that what is normal or natural is not necessarily right or wrong.  Sodomy might be wrong.  It might not be wrong.  It is a logical fallacy to conclude that it is wrong on the basis of it not being normal or natural.
> 
> Naturalistic fallacy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Dumb logic, so what proof do you have that homosexuality isn't wrong? What proof do you have that walking down the street and punching someone in the face is wrong? Somebody else might consider right, you see the kind of fallacious argument you're making?


----------



## mattskramer (Jul 13, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> Dumb logic, so what proof do you have that homosexuality isn't wrong? What proof do you have that walking down the street and punching someone in the face is wrong? Somebody else might consider right, you see the kind of fallacious argument you're making?



Ethics.  Greater minds than mine, and people with a great interest in philosophy and people with a great deal of spare time on their hands, have debated and discussed it throughout the centuries.   I have studied it off and on for decades.  I read about Immanuel Kant&#8217;s &#8220;Categorical Imperative&#8221; along with its values and criticisms.   I&#8217;ve also considered Jeremy Bentham&#8217;s Utilitarianism.  I&#8217;ve observed people and listened to them as they try to explain why they think that &#8220;A&#8221; is wrong and &#8220;B&#8221; is right.  I&#8217;ve come to the conclusion that there is no rhyme or reason.  

People might say that they think that right and wrong comes from the Bible (a fallacious appeal to an assumed authority).  Yet, when I show them some obscure instruction within the Bible that would likely be frowned upon by the most fair-minded of people, they are quick to pause.  I show them inconsistencies.  I also ask them why they choose that particular book as their guide instead choosing a different religious book or thinking for themselves. 

People might say that it just seems right to them, I explain that it might seem wrong to me.  I think that there are very few, if any consistent and absolute ways of determining what is right and what is wrong.  Therefore, I have come to the conclusion that, in general, informed and consenting adults should be free to engage in whatever relationship or activity that they think is okay provided that they don&#8217;t directly by force or fraud interfere with the same freedoms of others to do likewise.   I do not consent for you to punch me.  Yet, even under libertarian philosophy, there are lines that people draw:  (Bestiality, Anarchy, Incest, etc.) Yet, I might be wrong.  I hold my opinion in reserve, understanding that with more growth and thought, I might adjust my value system in time. 

Ultimately, each person, through his own idiosyncratic ways, decides what he thinks is right or wrong.  He really makes his own rules.  We go with what we believe to be right or wrong at any particular place and time.  Some people choose naturalism (the naturalistic fallacy) as a rule.  Some people choose that which is popular (the bandwagon fallacy).  Some people choose a religious book or person (an appeal to authority) to guide them.  As time, location, and understandings progress, people&#8217;s positions on ethics change and people adjust their rules to suit them.


----------



## 007 (Jul 13, 2008)

mattskramer said:


> Ethics.  Greater minds than mine, and people with a great interest in philosophy and people with a great deal of spare time on their hands, have debated and discussed it throughout the centuries.   I have studied it off and on for decades.  I read about Immanuel Kant&#8217;s &#8220;Categorical Imperative&#8221; along with its values and criticisms.   I&#8217;ve also considered Jeremy Bentham&#8217;s Utilitarianism.  I&#8217;ve observed people and listened to them as they try to explain why they think that &#8220;A&#8221; is wrong and &#8220;B&#8221; is right.  I&#8217;ve come to the conclusion that there is no rhyme or reason.
> 
> People might say that they think that right and wrong comes from the Bible (a fallacious appeal to an assumed authority).  Yet, when I show them some obscure instruction within the Bible that would likely be frowned upon by the most fair-minded of people, they are quick to pause.  I show them inconsistencies.  I also ask them why they choose that particular book as their guide instead choosing a different religious book or thinking for themselves.
> 
> ...



Those are the types of people that will sit around and ponder why day is day and night is night. They're so damn smart that they lack even one ounce of common sense. When nature has already dictated how things work, and natures design is ultimately more complex than any man can philosophy, then there is no need for explanations or philosophical dissections. It's already been determined by a higher power and design. Nature. God. Whatever. Something smarter than man. But, it doesn't take but one ounce of common sense to see and understand that a man was design to mate, sexually, with a woman. That is how it is. That is right. For a man to mate with man is wrong. It does NOT take a genius to figure that out. Normal physical reactions of revulsion will tell the normal person what's wrong and right. If you don't experience those normal physical revulsion's, then there's some wires crossed in your head and things aren't working as they were meant to.

You homo apologist and excuse makers can blab the psycho-babble from here to eternity, but at the end of the day homosexuality is STILL going to be a mental imbalance, an illness, a defect. No amount of gobbledee gook, blathering, irrelevant jibberish is going to change it.


----------



## mattskramer (Jul 13, 2008)

Pale Rider said:


> Those are the types of people that will sit around and ponder why day is day and night is night. They're so damn smart that they lack even one ounce of common sense.



Who are you talking about?  I have intelligence, knowledge, reasoning ability, and common sense. 



> When nature has already dictated how things work, and natures design is ultimately more complex than any man can philosophy, then there is no need for explanations or philosophical dissections.



Nature does not dictate anything.  It merely shows you what naturally is.  



> It's already been determined by a higher power and design. Nature. God. Whatever. Something smarter than man.



Do you have any irrefutable proof of this?  Did this higher power and design create cancer and floods?  If so, why did it not also create radiation therapy and dams?  What great purpose does it have for the human tail bone?  Did nature intend for man to use the bridge of his nose to hold reading glasses?  



> But, it doesn't take but one ounce of common sense to see and understand that a man was design to mate, sexually, with a woman.



Why did the great designer intend for that?  Was it just to make babies?  If so, then perhaps contraceptives should be outlawed since they go against nature and Nature&#8217;s intention.  What of infertile couples?  What did nature/god intend for them?  I guess that we should prohibit infertile people from uniting. 



> That is how it is. That is right. For a man to mate with man is wrong. It does NOT take a genius to figure that out. Normal physical reactions of revulsion will tell the normal person what's wrong and right.



So basically that which is unpopular should not be allowed.  That which most people find revolting should not be allowed.  Is that right?  I guess that it was right for Clinton to have been president.  He was a good president for our nation since he won the popular vote.  



> If you don't experience those normal physical revulsion's, then there's some wires crossed in your head and things aren't working as they were meant to.



I did not know that you are a neurosurgeon. 



> You homo apologist and excuse makers can blab the psycho-babble from here to eternity, but at the end of the day homosexuality is STILL going to be a mental imbalance, an illness, a defect. No amount of gobbledee gook, blathering, irrelevant jibberish is going to change it.



You can babble all that you want with your opinion.  It is okay to be gay.
By the way, even with homosexuality and gay marriage, there will still be heterosexual couples.  Babies will still be made.  Life will go on, whether or not it is natures intention or not.


----------



## 007 (Jul 14, 2008)

mattskramer said:


> Who are you talking about?  I have intelligence, knowledge, reasoning ability, and common sense.
> 
> Nature does not dictate anything.  It merely shows you what naturally is.
> Do you have any irrefutable proof of this?  Did this higher power and design create cancer and floods?  If so, why did it not also create radiation therapy and dams?  What great purpose does it have for the human tail bone?  Did nature intend for man to use the bridge of his nose to hold reading glasses?
> ...



I should have expected as much matt... you responded with more of what I just said wasn't needed.... "absent minded psycho-babble... pure worthless, inane, prattle."

I have an idea, it should be just as entertaining as this... why don't you start arguing that someone that has a LEG growing out of their FORHEAD is normal. It makes about as much sense as to argue that homosexuality is normal or OK. Both can be recognized by a 3 year old as abnormal, yet you, as a self professed adult with "wisdom" and "common sense" can't see it. I'd be a little embarrassed of myself if I was you.


----------



## Gem (Jul 14, 2008)

Pale Rider wrote:


> Those are the types of people that will sit around and ponder why day is day and night is night. They're so damn smart that they lack even one ounce of common sense. When nature has already dictated how things work, and natures design is ultimately more complex than any man can philosophy, then there is no need for explanations or philosophical dissections. It's already been determined by a higher power and design. Nature. God. Whatever. Something smarter than man. But, it doesn't take but one ounce of common sense to see and understand that a man was design to mate, sexually, with a woman.



I don't think that anyone here or elsewhere would argue that in order to maintain the species - a male must mate with a female.

But as an evolved species, Pale Rider, you will surely agree that humans have found numerous reasons to do things that exceed or even go against their biological purpose.

- We gorge ourselves on too much food for no other reason than it tastes good.  Other animals gorge - but they do it because biologically, their bodies and instinct are telling them that it might be awhile before they eat again, because other predators might take their food, or because they are preparing to hibernate.  We know that none of those reasons apply to us...we just eat the last slice of pizza because we want to...

-  We engage in unsafe activities for fun: driving too fast, jumping out of planes, skiing, getting tattoos.  Things that biologically speaking - serve no purpose but to makes us happy, even though it could kill us.  You don't see many dogs lining up to do things that serve no purpose but fun and could kill them...but humans, who are more advanced, know that sometimes its worth it.  

-  We do all sorts of things with our bodies that aren't biologically necessary...I kissed my nieces the other day...a completely biologically inappropriate use for my mouth - how disgusting!!!    

You are absolutely right when you say that a male needs to mate with a female in order to further the species.  But you can't deny the fact that humans do all sorts of things that go against our biological makeup.  I don't see you on the message board raging about how a mouth is used for the intake and mastication of food and/or for communicating...but NOTHING ELSE!!!  I don't see you on here screaming to the high heavens about the fact that many married couples have sex with NO INTENTION OF PROCREATING!!!  So to use biology to rage against two people using their bodies for something other than making babies just because they are of the same sex....rings false.  
And I think its because your objection to homosexuality does not come from a biological concern...but a moral one.



> That is how it is. That is right. For a man to mate with man is wrong. It does NOT take a genius to figure that out.



You've attached "right" and "wrong."  But I have a feeling thats your religious or spiritual beliefs talking...not your opinion of biology.  I'm not here to argue that you shouldn't follow your religious beliefs...only that if you kissed someone hello or goodbye today that you may want to rethink your argument that there is only one way to use our bodies...



> Normal physical reactions of revulsion will tell the normal person what's wrong and right. If you don't experience those normal physical revulsion's, then there's some wires crossed in your head and things aren't working as they were meant to.



Again...here's your "right" and "wrong."  While I completely agree with you that homosexuality is not "normal,"  proven by the fact that the majority of humans practice heterosexuality and therefore those who do not are not the norm...I'm not sure why anyone should feel revulsion because someone chose to do something different than the norm (unless your religion or morality is coming into play).   



> You homo apologist and excuse makers can blab the psycho-babble from here to eternity, but at the end of the day homosexuality is STILL going to be a mental imbalance, an illness, a defect. No amount of gobbledee gook, blathering, irrelevant jibberish is going to change it.



You could be absolutely correct, in a way.  It could be that homosexuality is something that occurs when wiring in the brain or body occurs differently when a child is developing in the womb from a heterosexual child.  If that is the case, however, then why such vehemence against it?  Why the nasty names?  Do you point at people who were born with handicaps and call them dirty names?  When someone with a learning disability asks to be treated with fairness and dignity do you accuse them of trying to force you into accepting them?

Again...if your religion leads you to believe that homosexuality is morally wrong - that is another issue.  But the argument you have put forward in your last few posts is one of biology - which simply doesn't hold water.  We, as humans use our bodies in numerous ways that differ from their most basic, biological intentions - and if homosexuality is a "defect," as you call it, or a difference biologically...then people who are gay have no more choice in the matter than you do in your sexual orientation.

Luckily for the continuation of our species...homosexuality occurs in vastly smaller numbers than heterosexuality...and us "breeders" still seem to enjoy propagating the species.


----------



## mattskramer (Jul 14, 2008)

Pale Rider said:


> I should have expected as much matt... you responded with more of what I just said wasn't needed.... "absent minded psycho-babble... pure worthless, inane, prattle."



What I presented is no psycho-babble.  It is sound logic and reasoning.  As I expected, you give practically no logical rebuttal to my points.   Look.  Read up on common fallacies.  Then, perhaps, we can have a reasonably intelligent debate. 



> I have an idea, it should be just as entertaining as this... why don't you start arguing that someone that has a LEG growing out of their FORHEAD is normal.



Such would not be normal.  Yet, who is to say that such is right or wrong?  Some animals fight each other to the death.  That is normal.  Does that make what they do right or wrong?   Even though we are capable, my wife and I choose to not have children.  Other couples choose to not have kids.  Yet, very few people decide to not have children.  Those who decide not to have kids might not be normal yet, are they wrong?   Are they going against nature?  Should they be required to have kids?



> It makes about as much sense as to argue that homosexuality is normal or OK.



Wow!  I&#8217;m glad that you made that distinction.  Being normal and being OK are not synonymous.   Perhaps I&#8217;m getting through to you. 



> Both can be recognized by a 3 year old as abnormal, yet you, as a self professed adult with "wisdom" and "common sense" can't see it. I'd be a little embarrassed of myself if I was you.



Did I ever say that homosexuality is not normal?  No.  Homosexuality is not normal.  It is not the norm.  My point is that such does not matter.  Normalcy does not make something right or wrong.  I am not at all embarrassed.  You should be embarrassed for making so many glaring fallacious comments. 

By the way, a 3-year-old is often wrong.  Abstract and formal reasoning skills don&#8217;t usually appear until the child is 10 or 11 years old - and in some cases - never. 

Stages of Intellectual Development In Children and Teenagers


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 14, 2008)

mattskramer said:


> Uh.  Hello.  I just said that what is normal or natural is not necessarily right or wrong.  Sodomy might be wrong.  It might not be wrong.  It is a logical fallacy to conclude that it is wrong on the basis of it not being normal or natural.
> 
> Naturalistic fallacy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Good post!  It may not be normal to be homosexual but as long as they are not harming you, why are people so obsessed with hating gay people?


----------



## mattskramer (Jul 14, 2008)

Nemo Securus said:


> Good post!  It may not be normal to be homosexual but as long as they are not harming you, why are people so obsessed with hating gay people?



Thanks.  There might or might not be other reasons for opposing gay behavior, gay relationships, or gay marriage.  My main point is that arguing that they are wrong because they are not natural or normal is not one of them.   Instead, It is a common faulty argument to make.


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 14, 2008)

While we are on the topic of what is natural...Is it natural to have artificial limbs?  No but I'm sure the people who benefit from them appreciate the science greatly.  Is it natural to have a nice home with air conditioner and a computer, with which to discuss what is natural?  No, but I doubt anyone on here would give up their home because it is not natural.  How bout clothing, plumbing, restaurants, automobiles, medicine, I think you get the point.  Basically everything in our lives is unnatural.  That is to say man made, not given by the Earth.  Sooo, that must not be the real reason for the hatred.  Someone please explain the REAL reason for the hatred then.  One that is not ignorant.


----------



## mattskramer (Jul 14, 2008)

Nemo Securus said:


> While we are on the topic of what is natural...Is it natural to have artificial limbs?  No but I'm sure the people who benefit from them appreciate the science greatly.  Is it natural to have a nice home with air conditioner and a computer, with which to discuss what is natural?  No, but I doubt anyone on here would give up their home because it is not natural.  How bout clothing, plumbing, restaurants, automobiles, medicine, I think you get the point.  Basically everything in our lives is unnatural.  That is to say man made, not given by the Earth.  Sooo, that must not be the real reason for the hatred.  Someone please explain the REAL reason for the hatred then.  One that is not ignorant.



My favorite is smoking cigarettes.  Is it natural to roll up  dried leaves into a paper cylender, light one end of the tube, and inhale the smoke?   Who is to say what is natural and what is not natural?

By the way, if it were natural  for man to fly, then God would have given us wings instead of arms.


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 14, 2008)

mattskramer said:


> My favorite is &#8220;smoking cigarettes&#8221;.  Is it natural to roll up  dried leaves into a paper cylender, light one end of the tube, and inhale the smoke?   Who is to say what is natural and what is not natural?
> 
> By the way, if it were natural  for man to fly, then God would have given us wings instead of arms.



Amen!  What is natural though, is for human beings to search out their possibilities and limitations in this world.  Think about that and apply where necessary.


----------



## glockmail (Aug 20, 2008)

mattskramer said:


> My favorite is smoking cigarettes.  Is it natural to roll up  dried leaves into a paper cylender, light one end of the tube, and inhale the smoke?   Who is to say what is natural and what is not natural?
> 
> By the way, if it were natural  for man to fly, then God would have given us wings instead of arms.


 Its not natural to smoke; not natural to fly; not natural to stick your pecker in a blender or up another man's ass.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Aug 24, 2008)

When will America realize that allowing Homosexuals to engage in Homosexuality, can only
legitimizes other illegal and perverted acts in American society.You can not allow a deviant perverted act in a society, and expect,murderers, rapist, and child molesters,
to feel that their perversions must be banned.

All perverted illegal acts must be banned and made illegal.Including Homosexuality!.
You can't out law a few sick perverted acts, and make one legal.Homosexuality must be made illegal.!


----------



## jillian (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## dilloduck (Aug 24, 2008)

52ndStreet said:


> When will America realize that allowing Homosexuals to engage in Homosexuality, can only
> legitimizes other illegal and perverted acts in American society.You can not allow a deviant perverted act in a society, and expect,murderers, rapist, and child molesters,
> to feel that their perversions must be banned.
> 
> ...



As long as Kirk gets to post, i think homos get to have their way with each other.


----------



## Anguille (Aug 24, 2008)

52ndStreet said:


> When will America realize that allowing Homosexuals to engage in Homosexuality, can only
> legitimizes other illegal and perverted acts in American society.You can not allow a deviant perverted act in a society, and expect,murderers, rapist, and child molesters,
> to feel that their perversions must be banned.
> 
> ...



Your post made my skin crawl. Your perverted hatred of homosexuals is a deviant, subversive act and should be banned. No doubt murderers, rapists and all kinds of bullys are rubbing their hands in glee to read your sick comments.


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't think it's about whether homosexuals get to have homosexual sex or not. It's about preserving marriage as a separate and special state, specific to men and women. It's the cornerstone of the family, and as such the cornerstone of society. That's not to say the few who step out of the norm should be persecuted, but it is wrong to mess with the cornerstone of family and society, thereby diminishing the specialness of a male/female union and disrupting society.

I don't think it should be illegal, but I don't think we should be forced to acknowledge it as the same situation as male/female unions.


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 24, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Your post made my skin crawl. Your perverted hatred of homosexuals is a deviant, subversive act and should be banned. No doubt murderers, rapists and all kinds of bullys are rubbing their hands in glee to read your sick comments.



I've no doubt your skin is crawling because you have untreated STDs and possibly a pretty healthy population of crabs.


----------



## Glori.B (Aug 24, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Your post made my skin crawl. Your perverted hatred of homosexuals is a deviant, subversive act and should be banned. No doubt murderers, rapists and all kinds of bullys are rubbing their hands in glee to read your sick comments.



tell that to your muslim friend.  



Sunni Man said:


> Political Forums is full of homos and especially lesbians.
> 
> Man oh man, did they go crazy when I would state that homosexuality is sick and perverted.
> 
> The admins were always sticking up for their "fudge packers"!


----------



## 52ndStreet (Aug 24, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Your post made my skin crawl. Your perverted hatred of homosexuals is a deviant, subversive act and should be banned. No doubt murderers, rapists and all kinds of bullys are rubbing their hands in glee to read your sick comments.



Sir I hope your skin will crawl enough ,to drive you to seek help to cure you
from any Homosexual activity, that you may engage in.
Any civilized person will realize, that allowing Homosexuality in any society,
can ultimately lead to the decay and decline of that society.It happened in Greece, and in Rome.Homosexuality is a perverted destructive act,that must
be banned in America.

It is also very unhygenic and bilogically unsound.
The human reproductive essences must never be squandered or discharge unless deposited
in the proper place.Sperm in female Vagina, not in rectum, or another man mouth.
We must adhear to the rules of human reproduction.


----------



## Anguille (Aug 24, 2008)

Glori.B said:


> tell that to your muslim friend.



You're a bit behind the eight ball. I already did.


----------



## Anguille (Aug 24, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> I don't think it's about whether homosexuals get to have homosexual sex or not. It's about preserving marriage as a separate and special state, specific to men and women. It's the cornerstone of the family, and as such the cornerstone of society. That's not to say the few who step out of the norm should be persecuted, but it is wrong to mess with the cornerstone of family and society, thereby diminishing the specialness of a male/female union and disrupting society.
> 
> I don't think it should be illegal, but I don't think we should be forced to acknowledge it as the same situation as male/female unions.



How does some other couple's specialness of union interfere  with your specialness of union with your chosen partner? You're specialness of union mush be pretty fragile if it does. Equal rights for gays does not disrupt society but suppression of their rights does.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Aug 22, 2008)

America must criminalize Homosexuality. It must be removed from cilvilized society.


----------



## 007 (Aug 23, 2008)

Gem said:


> I don't think that anyone here or elsewhere would argue that in order to maintain the species - a male must mate with a female.
> 
> But as an evolved species, Pale Rider, you will surely agree that humans have found numerous reasons to do things that exceed or even go against their biological purpose.



Well see Gem, there's two things wrong right there with your train of thought. One, you're making an excuse, much as homo supporters and enablers do, for men and women to commit unnatural sex acts on one another, and two, you're basing it on an unproven theory.

You can't second guess mother nature and grand desing of how things are intended. You can only foolish dreaming up lame excuses for sick and deviant behavior. Give it a rest, and accept the truth.


----------



## 007 (Aug 23, 2008)

Nemo Securus said:


> Good post!  It may not be normal to be homosexual but as long as they are not harming you, why are people so obsessed with hating gay people?



Could you please point out where the word "hate" was used? I'd like to see it.

What I do see here is you trying to spin a normal persons *disgust* of perverted behavior off as hate, but it ain't workin'. You're twisting, spinning, lying, and it's plain as day.


----------



## midcan5 (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm not sure 52ndStreet is serious, if he/she is serious they are a sad example of humanity.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/health-and-lifestyle/50615-know-what-really-causes-homosexuality.html


----------



## Anguille (Aug 23, 2008)

52ndStreet said:


> Sir I hope your skin will crawl enough ,to drive you to seek help to cure you
> from any Homosexual activity, that you may engage in.
> Any civilized person will realize, that allowing Homosexuality in any society,
> can ultimately lead to the decay and decline of that society.It happened in Greece, and in Rome.Homosexuality is a perverted destructive act,that must
> ...



Paranoia will destroy ya.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Aug 23, 2008)

America must criminalize Homosexuality.All Homosexuals should be imprisoned, and removed from society.


----------



## jla1178 (Aug 24, 2008)

wiggles said:


> Might as well teach them 'apple plus monkey equals boat' and call it algebra.



How do you know about the monkey?


----------



## editec (Aug 25, 2008)

52ndStreet said:


> Sir I hope your skin will crawl enough ,to drive you to seek help to cure you
> from any Homosexual activity, that you may engage in.
> Any civilized person will realize, that allowing Homosexuality in any society,
> can ultimately lead to the decay and decline of that society.It happened in Greece, and in Rome.Homosexuality is a perverted destructive act,that must
> ...


 
If anyone doubts my theory that most people fearful of gays are really basically fearful of all sexuality, reading the above should set you straight about their hidden agenda.

These people want the right to tell us ALL when and where how and with whom we can have sex.

Simply as that.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Aug 26, 2008)

editec said:


> If anyone doubts my theory that most people fearful of gays are really basically fearful of all sexuality, reading the above should set you straight about their hidden agenda.
> 
> These people want the right to tell us ALL when and where how and with whom we can have sex.
> 
> Simply as that.



We must move to ban this sick mentally deranged act you people call Homosexuality.It must be made a criminal act, a crime against humanity.As it is illegal in many countries already throughout the rest of the World.!


----------



## jla1178 (Aug 26, 2008)

52ndStreet said:


> The human reproductive essences must never be squandered or discharge unless deposited in the proper place.Sperm in female Vagina, not in rectum, or another man mouth.



What about "wet dreams"? (he said realizing the irony)


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2008)

52ndStreet said:


> We must move to ban this sick mentally deranged act you people call Homosexuality.It must be made a criminal act, a crime against humanity.As it is illegal in many countries already throughout the rest of the World.!


 Middle East countries have a cure for homosexuality that works every time..


----------



## Glori.B (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Middle East countries have a cure for homosexuality that works every time..



really sunni man..and what is that, pray tell...?

you think you're doing a fine job "representing" muslims in this way?


----------



## editec (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Middle East countries have a cure for homosexuality that works every time..


 
Burkas?


----------



## Glori.B (Aug 26, 2008)

editec said:


> Burkas?



yeah, that's probably what he must have meant, eh?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Aug 26, 2008)

Glori.B said:


> really sunni man..and what is that, pray tell...?
> 
> you think you're doing a fine job "representing" muslims in this way?



It is called a "Death Penalty" for any one identified as being Homosexual.
This removes the perverse deranged individual from the society permanently.


----------



## Glori.B (Aug 26, 2008)

52ndStreet said:


> It is called a "Death Penalty" for any one identified as being Homosexual.
> This removes the perverse deranged individual from the society permanently.



all civilized people everywhere believe that those who want to kill other human beings just because of who they choose to love - _they_ are the the real "perverse and deranged individuals".

so, where does that leave YOU?  

hint: uncivilized and inhumane


----------



## jla1178 (Aug 26, 2008)

52ndStreet said:


> It is called a "Death Penalty" for any one identified as being Homosexual.
> This removes the perverse deranged individual from the society permanently.



That's y'all's answer to everything.


----------



## Abelian Sea (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Middle East countries have a cure for homosexuality that works every time..





52ndStreet said:


> It is called a "Death Penalty" for any one identified as being Homosexual.
> This removes the perverse deranged individual from the society permanently.



Now _that's_ sick.

Exrpess your disgust. Try to get the laws changed. That's fine.

But suggesting killing people who have not themselves killed and who are not at war with you - who, in fact, _qua_ the characteristic you idendify them by have not necessarily hurt anyone at all? Talk about deranged.


----------



## CA95380 (Aug 26, 2008)

52ndStreet said:


> It is called a "Death Penalty" for any one identified as being Homosexual.
> This removes the perverse deranged individual from the society permanently.



 blah, blah, blah  

OMG!  Do you live in a cave or what?


----------



## jla1178 (Aug 26, 2008)

"Methinks he doth protest too much."
-William Shakespeare


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2008)

Abelian Sea said:


> Now _that's_ sick.
> 
> Exrpess your disgust. Try to get the laws changed. That's fine.
> 
> But suggesting killing people who have not themselves killed and who are not at war with you - who, in fact, _qua_ the characteristic you idendify them by have not necessarily hurt anyone at all? Talk about deranged.


I believe in the rule of law. I am Not suggesting that people kill homos at random.

But I do support the countries who have criminalized homosexuality.

These nations have laws and courts where homos are legally tried for their crime. If found guilty, then they are sentenced and punished.

There is nothing wrong with that, and I wish we had the same laws here in America for these perverse sodomites.,


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2008)

Glori.B said:


> you think you're doing a fine job "representing" muslims in this way?



Homosexuality is condemned in both the Bible and the Quran.

I do not support this vile lifestyle or the perverted people who practice it.


----------



## jillian (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Homosexuality is condemned in both the Bible and the Quran.
> 
> I do not support this vile lifestyle or the perverted people who practice it.




who cares if you "support" it? just leave them alone. same as if someone doesn't "support" muslims, they should leave *you* alone.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2008)

jillian said:


> who cares if you "support" it? just leave them alone. same as if someone doesn't "support" muslims, they should leave *you* alone.


The homo agenda won't leave normal people alone.

Evey city now has sick "Gay Pride" parades.

The homo degenerates now want to get legally married.

They want to teach children in school that their vile lifestyle is moral and OKl.


----------



## Bootneck (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> I do not support this vile lifestyle or the perverted people who practice it.



Hmmmm. If I didn't know better, I might have thought this statement was referring to Islam.

And they say Islam is a religion of tolerance. I see no evidence here. 

Is this person a troll with the sole objective of inflaming, or is he really part of what is becoming the enemy within?


----------



## glockmail (Aug 26, 2008)

Isnt it ironic that liberals will take offense at the most trivial matters, then insist on defiling a 5000 year old institution and purposely offend a large majority?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2008)

Bootneck said:


> And they say Islam is a religion of tolerance. I see no evidence here.
> 
> Is this person a troll with the sole objective of inflaming, or is he really part of what is becoming the enemy within?


Do you Bootneck have tolerance for rapists, murders, or child molesters?

Homosexuals are criminals in many countries.

There is No difference between rapists, child molesters, homosexuals, or other perverts. 

I have NO tolerence for any of these people and want to see then locked up for the criminals they are.


----------



## glockmail (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> .....
> 
> There is No difference between rapists, child molesters, homosexuals, or other perverts.
> 
> ......


There is definitely a statistical correlation between gays and pedophiles.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2008)

glockmail said:


> There is definitely a statistical correlation between gays and pedophiles.


That is 100% correct!!

Why else would Homos fight so hard to be Scout Leaders in the Boy Scouts?


----------



## Bootneck (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Do you Bootneck have tolerance for rapists, murders, or child molesters?
> 
> Homosexuals are criminals in many countries.
> 
> ...



The subject isn't about rapists, child molesters or murderers. Stop trying to deflect.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2008)

Bootneck said:


> The subject isn't about rapists, child molesters or murderers. Stop trying to deflect.


There is NO difference in many countries. They are all mentally ill criminals who need lto be locked up for the good of society.


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunni is about as midwestern as my Hungarian great grandma.


----------



## Shattered (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> There is NO difference in many countries. They are all mentally ill criminals who need lto be locked up for the good of society.



Are you on drugs?  Other countries?  You're in the good old US of A, in case you don't know..  Here, child molestation is a crime (one I feel worthy of death).  Here, rape is a crime (one where I feel you should be turned over to your victim for punishment).  Here, being attracted to someone of the same sex is NOT a crime.

If you're going to lock someone up for simply being gay, what are you going to do with all the real criminals?


----------



## jla1178 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> There is NO difference in many countries. They are all mentally ill criminals who need lto be locked up for the good of society.



Well, then, what needs to happen is for Allah to lay hands on them and heal them of their illness.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Are you on drugs?  Other countries?  You're in the good old US of A, in case you don't know..  Here, child molestation is a crime (one I feel worthy of death).  Here, rape is a crime (one where I feel you should be turned over to your victim for punishment).  Here, being attracted to someone of the same sex is NOT a crime.
> 
> If you're going to lock someone up for simply being gay, what are you going to do with all the real criminals?


Homosexuality used to be a crime here in America, and hopefully, will be a crime again in the future.


----------



## Bootneck (Aug 26, 2008)

glockmail said:


> There is definitely a statistical correlation between gays and pedophiles.



Care to define pedophile?


----------



## Shattered (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Homosexuality used to be a crime here in America, and hopefully, will be a crime again in the future.



If that's the case, I'll swear on a stack of bibles that I know for a fact that you're gay.  Hopefully, you'll be disposed of with the rest of the trash.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Sunni is about as midwestern as my Hungarian great grandma.


I am from the Southwest!!


----------



## Bootneck (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Homosexuality used to be a crime here in America, and hopefully, will be a crime again in the future.



That's the problem with Islam. It lives in the past and can't move on.


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 26, 2008)

But not the US......

Besides...didn't you say Missouri? Is Missouri the Southwest? I don't believe it is....

Oh wait, or was it Indiana. Is Indiana Southwest? I don't think so.

Oh crud, that was in response to "I am from the Southwest!"


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> But not the US......
> 
> Besides...didn't you say Missouri? Is Missouri the Southwest? I don't believe it is....
> 
> ...


Check my posts. I grew up in Oklahoma and lived many years in Texas.

That's the Southwest pardner. Tex-Mex, Texas BBQ, and Texas chilli.

btw, (real Texas chilli has NO beans)


----------



## jla1178 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> btw, (real Texas chilli has NO beans)



Are they perverted deviants, too?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2008)

Bootneck said:


> That's the problem with Islam. It lives in the past and can't move on.



So if two guys pack each others fudge. That is somehow progress and moving on??

Wow, you sure don't set the bar very high!!


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Check my posts. I grew up in Oklahoma and lived many years in Texas.
> 
> That's the Southwest pardner. Tex-Mex, Texas BBQ, and Texas chilli.
> 
> btw, (real Texas chilli has NO beans)



No shit?

You didn't grow up in the US, and you're no Texan or you wouldn't even bother to say that.

Muslim idiot.


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 26, 2008)

Though we certainly do have cells in the US....


----------



## Shattered (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> So if two guys pack each others fudge. That is somehow progress and moving on??
> 
> Wow, you sure don't set the bar very high!!



Obviously you're jealous that nobody's packing yours, or it wouldn't be such a big deal to you...


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> No shit?
> 
> You didn't grow up in the US, and you're no Texan or you wouldn't even bother to say that.
> 
> Muslim idiot.


Why all of the personal attacks AllieBaba??


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 26, 2008)

You call our women whores, you state you will wipe out the Jews and then live peaceably with those left.....then you have the audacity to spout things like "Apple Pie! Texas Chili! Oklahoma!" as if that will convince anyone you're an American.

Screw you.


----------



## Abelian Sea (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> There is No difference between rapists, child molesters, homosexuals, or other perverts.



Yes, there really is.

Rapists and child molesters, by definition, force sex on others who are unwilling or too young to reasonably give consent.

There is nothing inherent to being a homosexual that involves doing those things.

You may claim there is a correlation, but that does not mean that consentual homosexual sex is the same thing as or as bad as rape/molestation. 

They are different acts, as fundamentally different as consentual heterosexual sex is different from heterosexual rape/molestation.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> You call our women whores, you state you will wipe out the Jews and then live peaceably with those left.....then you have the audacity to spout things like "Apple Pie! Texas Chili! Oklahoma!" as if that will convince anyone you're an American.
> 
> Screw you.


It just seemed like you have attacked me since my first post, and I didn't remember slandering you.

Islam is a religion of Peace, and I didn't come here to make enemies. I was just having fun debating with the people here and learning new things.


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 26, 2008)

The one common denominator is deviancy. They all deviate from the norm.

Consensual homo sex, however, allegedly leaves out the violent part....though there are child molesters who swear up and down they're just expressing "love" and the children will defend them.

Nambla. Need one say any more than that?


----------



## Bootneck (Aug 26, 2008)

Good to know that not all muslims show the same prejudice, intolerance and discriminatory tendencies as the one here present!

Al Fatiha

_Al-Fatiha Foundation is dedicated to Muslims who are lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender, intersex, questioning, those exploring their sexual orientation or gender identity, and their allies, families and friends. Al-Fatiha promotes the progressive Islamic notions of peace, equality and justice. We envision a world that is free from prejudice, injustice and discrimination, where all people are fully embraced and accepted into their faith, their families and their communities. _


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> It just seemed like you have attacked me since my first post, and I didn't remember slandering you.
> 
> Islam is a religion of Peace, and I didn't come here to make enemies. I was just having fun debating with the people here and learning new things.



Islam is not a religion of peace, and you have not claimed peaceful intentions to Jews or Christians...until such time as they are under the complete control of Islam.

If you don't want to make enemies, don't come onto an American politics debate board and start saying we're morally bankrupt and sluts to boot, then lie about your nationality, and expect to be treated as some sort of revered uncle.

You're  not my uncle, I don't believe you're American, and I certainly don't revere you.


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 26, 2008)

If Islam was the religion of peace, I guess all Islam nations would be beacons of peace...are they?


----------



## Abelian Sea (Aug 26, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> The one common denominator is deviancy. They all deviate from the norm.



That is true, but is not sufficient to imply that should all be criminal acts, much less criminal acts deserving of similar magnitudes of punishment. And it certainly isn't enough to show that there is "no difference" between them, as Sunni Man said.



> Consensual homo sex, however, allegedly leaves out the violent part....though there are child molesters who swear up and down they're just expressing "love" and the children will defend them.
> 
> Nambla. Need one say any more than that?



I've heard that as well, and I think that the ease with which children can be manipulated is the main reason that they shouldn't be allowed to have sex (or get tattoos, or decide whether or not to go to school, or make other decisions that will have significant and long lasting effects on their lives).


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 26, 2008)

Abelian Sea said:


> That is true, but is not sufficient to imply that should all be criminal acts, much less criminal acts deserving of similar magnitudes of punishment. And it certainly isn't enough to show that there is "no difference" between them, as Sunni Man said.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that as well, and I think that the ease with which children can be manipulated is the main reason that they shouldn't be allowed to have sex (or get tattoos, or decide whether or not to go to school, or make other decisions that will have significant and long lasting effects on their lives).



You're right.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2008)

Bootneck said:


> Good to know that not all muslims show the same prejudice, intolerance and discriminatory tendencies as the one here present!


So some pervert starts a web site in his moms basement. I wish he would go to Iran and try to increase membership!!

I would even by his ticket for him


----------



## jla1178 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> So some pervert starts a web site in his moms basement. I wish he would go to Iran and try to increase membership!!
> 
> I would even by his ticket for him



Never ask anyone to do something you're unwilling to do first.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> If Islam was the religion of peace, I guess all Islam nations would be beacons of peace...are they?


When the Crusader Armies leave the Islamic lands and stop murdering Muslims. The Islamic Nations will become peaceful again.


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 26, 2008)

But of course it doesn't matter to you, because you're a peaceful American Islam, preaching peaceful Islamic method in the Southwest....(in a quiet, well-defended cell no doubt, with your moral slave women and gun-toting little boys clustered around you, living like animals in the middle of the most civilized country in the world.....I hear there are a few places like that in Texas. Tell me, do the ladies get to go out and sample the chili when you're bar hopping and pretending to be US students?).


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> But of course it doesn't matter to you, because you're a peaceful American Islam, preaching peaceful Islamic method in the Southwest....(in a quiet, well-defended cell no doubt, with your moral slave women and gun-toting little boys clustered around you, living like animals in the middle of the most civilized country in the world.....I hear there are a few places like that in Texas. Tell me, do the ladies get to go out and sample the chili when you're bar hopping and pretending to be US students?).


Forget to take your meds today???


----------



## Bootneck (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> So some pervert starts a web site in his moms basement. I wish he would go to Iran and try to increase membership!!
> 
> I would even by his ticket for him



Islam, the religion of tolerance! You've seen it here first hand folks! Wow! You really are doing the image of Islam a power of good.


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 26, 2008)

Particularly given his initial posts. He's obviously very tolerant. Of everyone but women, homosexuals, Jews, Christians, Americans, and ..... oh gosh, who else?

But when we accept his ultimate wisdom and graciousness, he's promised us the peace that can only be....Islam......

Good grief.


----------



## glockmail (Aug 26, 2008)

Bootneck said:


> Care to define pedophile?


pe·do·phil·ia   
Pronunciation: \&#716;pe-d&#601;-&#712;fi-l&#275;-&#601;, &#712;p&#275;-\ 
Function: noun 
Etymology: New Latin 
Date: 1906 
: sexual perversion in which children are the preferred sexual object 

m-w.com


----------



## Bootneck (Aug 27, 2008)

glockmail said:


> pe·do·phil·ia
> Pronunciation: \&#716;pe-d&#601;-&#712;fi-l&#275;-&#601;, &#712;p&#275;-\
> Function: noun
> Etymology: New Latin
> ...



Precisely! Now, how old was Aisha when she was deflowered?
Nine years old I believe.


----------



## JuniorCitizen (Aug 27, 2008)

wiggles said:


> if They're Educated To Believe The Universe And Everything In It Was Created By One Guy In Six Days, They're Not Well Educated.



Lol


----------



## editec (Aug 27, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> When the Crusader Armies leave the Islamic lands and stop murdering Muslims. The Islamic Nations will become peaceful again.


 

Oh yeah, those damned crusaders.

What ever happened to good old Constantinople, anyway?


----------



## jla1178 (Aug 27, 2008)

editec said:


> Oh yeah, those damned crusaders.
> 
> What ever happened to good old Constantinople, anyway?



_Istanbul was Constantinople
Now it's Istanbul, not Constantinople
Been a long time gone, Constantinople
Now it's Turkish delight on a moonlit night._


----------



## glockmail (Aug 27, 2008)

Bootneck said:


> Precisely! Now, how old was Aisha when she was deflowered?
> Nine years old I believe.


 Actually I think that Mohamed waited until she was 12. Before that he would "thigh" her.


----------

